# [LIST] Subscription services



## zadidoll (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you ever bought a product, especially an expensive product, to find out that you didn't like it? Sometimes you end up wasting money because you find you can't return it to the store. You can avoid that or even find something new with many subscription companies out there that send you several items to try. Many in the US and Canada begin at around $10 a month and you can cancel at any time. Items listed past the Beauty Related section are available to those within the US only unless otherwise stated.​ Beauty Related


In the US:

(please note some companies do have restrictions to Hawaii and Alaska)


*Beauty Army* ($12 monthly)Choose up to six items per month. Launched January 1, 2012 with only 300 initial boxes/subscriptions available.

*Beauty Bar Sample Society* ($15 monthly)This is offered in conjunction with Allure magazine. What you get are "_5 deluxe-sized samples from beauty brands like Murad, Stila, and Bond No. 9. A $15 gift code to redeem on a $50 purchase - when any product from the brands you've sampled is included in your order. Expert beauty advice to accompany your samples from the editors of Allure. A bonus one-year subscription to Allure magazine._" (_*LIMITED AVAILABILITY*_)

*Beauty Box 5 *($12 monthly)
*Beautyfix* ($49.99 quarterly)Create a profile and select up to eight items. Items may range from drugstore items like _Caress_ body wash to salon brands like _Jonathan_ product.

*Birchbox* ($10 monthly)You get between 4 to 6 samples sometimes deluxe size, sometimes full size and sometimes mini size. For each item you get you can review the item and receive 10 points. Accumulate 100 points and you get $10 off almost any purchase (some restrictions on certain items, see Birchbox for more info). You can stack your points to but points DO expire within 365 days. You also get 50 points if you get people to sign up via referral link and they become a subscriber or place an order with Birchbox.

*Cravebox* ($10 monthly) You get 4 to 5 samples ranging in size from full, deluxe and sample size products.
*Glossybox USA* ($ unknown)
*Julep* ($19.99 monthly)Hand, nail and foot care subscription based in Seattle, WA.

*MyGlam* ($10 monthly) - Launched November 2011This one is new and is co-founded by Michelle Phan &amp; has well known stylists like Jessica Harlow, Andrea from AndreasChoice involved. Like Birchbox it's a subscription beauty company that sends out "_four to five new beauty products each month in a cute makeup bag_". From My Glam's FAQs, "_Glam Bags are shipped on the last day of every month via USPS mail_".

*My Platinum Box* 
*New Beauty's Test Tube* ($29.95 + $8.95 shipping, quarterly [every three months])This subscription service not only sends out deluxe size samples but also full size products. Unlike many other subscription companies this one is sent out once per quarter. 1st Quarter: Jan, Feb, Mar; 2nd Quarter: Apr, May, Jun; 3rd Quarter: Jul, Aug, Sep; 4th Quarter Oct, Nov, Dec.

*New Beauty's Test Tube at QVC* (auto renewal or one time only). $29.96 + $6.97 shipping/handling (+ tax if your state has tax)Exactly like New Beauty except this is a QVC version filled with products sold on QVC. Also sold on a quarterly basis. If the links do not work it means they pulled the page due to the product selling out and will not have the page back up until near the start of the next quarter.

*The Look Bag *by InStyle magazine ($10 monthly)

(Not recommended by most members)


*GoGoGirlfriend* ($12.95 monthly for a box each month OR $6.99 monthly and you'll get a box every other month)There are two options for GGG - either pay $12.95 and get a box monthly (12 boxes per year) or pay $6.99 monthly and get a box every two months (6 boxes per year). Items in the box vary from ELF Cosmetics to indy companies.

*Makeup Monthly* ($30 monthly)There are three options to choose from, each option is $30 months. Pick a skincare box or a nail box or a makeup box. Items in the box are from high end brands however items maybe old or discontinued.


For Men: 
*His Black Box *($12 monthly) *Out of business temporarily.*For men... or women who like men's products. Set up a profile and get four to five deluxe size samples designed for men.

*Birchbox Man This may actually NOT be a subscription service, at this time, for men but rather the limited edition box.* 
*Male Box* INFORMATION NOT AVAILABLE

In Canada: 
*Glymm* ($10 monthly)
*Loose Button* aka Luxe Box ($12 monthly) 
*Topbox* ($10 monthly)

In the UK: 
*GlossyBox* (Â£10 monthly + Â£2.95 shipping/handling)
*Amarya Beauty Box* (Â£10 monthly or Â£120 yearly.) If you subscribe to the yearly plan the entire Â£120 will be billed to your bank or credit card. Like Birchbox, you're awarded points and in Amarya's case you're awarded 120 points if you pay for a year in advance PLUS you get a Santaverde Gift set work Â£56.
*Boudoir Prive* (Â£10 monthly) Also similar to other beauty box subscription services you get between 5 to 6 samples each month and earn loyalty points.
*Carmine* (Â£10 per month + pp* or Â£110 yearly)Receive 5 exclusive beauty products selected by their expert. Postage and packaging is an additional Â£2.75 per box.

*Feel Unique Beauty Box* (Â£9.95 monthly) According to their site they "send your unique Beauty Box during the first week of every month, filled with 5 deluxe-sized beauty products, plus a bonus beauty sample for extra unique-measure!"
*Latest In Beauty* (starts at Â£1 monthly) Now this one is definitely different as they offer three different types of boxes starting at Â£1 monthly.
 The beauty box for only Â£1 box includes only three samples.
The luxury box you get to choose your products. Price? Unknown.
The themed boxes are offered only six times a year and I believe this box is Â£4.95.
 "What is the difference between the Monthly Beauty Box and Luxury Samples?*"* This is the answer given in the FAQs, "The Monthly Beauty Box contains small samples (usually sachets or small vials) so you can test out a product a couple of times to get a feel for it. These are provided free of charge â€“ we only ask that you pay a small contribution towards postage and packing. The luxury samples are much larger â€“ similar to travel size products - and allow you to try products for longer. Because theyâ€™re bigger and more expensive to send, we have to charge a little more for them." It's kind of odd how payment is made as it's done via text-messaging. Anyone have a Latest In Beauty subscription?
*She Said Beauty* (Â£9 + Â£2.95 P&amp;P)

In Australia: 
*Lust Have It* (AU $14.95 monthly or $160 for 12 months) - Launched October 2011This is the most similar to Birchbox right down to awarding of points to redeem for $10 off a purchase. Delivery is for Australia and Tasmania only. At time time I do not know if they ship to New Zealand or not.

*BellaBox Australia* (AU $45.00 every three months)Get 4 to 5 samples monthly.

*I Love This Box* (AU $14.95 per month or $164 for 12 months)
*Glossy Box Australia* (AU $14.95 per month)
*Beauty Basket* (AU $14.95 per month)

Glossybox around the world. Ok, some of these are already listed above but here links to other Glossyboxes around the world.


Glossybox UK (Â£10 monthly)
Glossybox Australia ($14.95 monthly)
Glossybox Canada ($15 monthly)
Glossybox Hong Kong ($120 monthly)
Glossybox South Africa (R130,00 monthly)
 In France: 
*Joliebox* (10â‚¬ monthly + 3â‚¬ shipping)The site is in French and is for those in France. What you get are 4 to 5 miniature high-end cosmetics ("_mini-products, formats and even travel large formats from time to time_") plus a magazine. There is a loyalty program but I'm not sure how theirs works.


Beside beauty subscription/sampling boxes there are other types of subscription and sampling services to choose from ranging from clothing to shoes to even children's toys. The following include some of the well know subscription and sampling services out there. With the popularity of subscription services booming this list will continue to grow.

Clothes

*Stylemint* ($29.99 monthly)The styling powerhouse known as the Olson twins are back! Stylemint is their latest venture where they will be designing and releaing a new t-shirt each month! (Credit to Melanie for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

 Jewelry

*Jewel Mint* ($29.99 monthly)
 Shoes

*JustFab* ($39.95 monthly)Similar to Kim Kardashian's _Shoe Dazzle_ this one is by supermodel Kimora Lee Simmons. Shoe size 5Â½ to 11. First purchase is 50% off.

*Shoe Mint*$79.98 monthly you can opt to skip if you don't like a pair of shoes. Steve Madden, Rachel Bilson, and Nicole Chavez are the designers of the shoes. Opened November 2011.

*Shoe Dazzle* ($39.95 monthly, can skip before the 5th of each month.)[ships internationally, see their site for more info]Owned by Kim Kardashian, this is was among the first of the product subscription services that I heard about. I've been a member since 2008 and while I haven't purchased each month I have loved the shoes I've purchased from there including my exercise shoes which cost over $60 at other stores. In early 2011 they began to offer more than just shoes and handbags and now offer jewelry, haircare/cosmetic products (during the Dazzle Deal) among other items. From time to time they also have 2 pairs for $39.95.

*Sole Society* ($49.95 monthly, also can skip the month before the 5th of each month.)Exactly like Shoe Dazzle in that it's shoes but it's $10 more. Styles are practically identical to Shoe Dazzle but sometimes they have some much more cute styles.

*Shoe Privee* ($39.95 monthly) You can earn "Rewards Points" to redeem for Shoe Privee credit. 1000 = 1 credit. Buy 1 pair of shoes at $39.95 and get 100 points (2.5 points earned per dollar spent). Earn 250 points when you referred someone and makes their first purchase.
 Organic

*Conscious Box* ($12 monthly + $7 shipping)Similar to Eco-Emi. Ships during first week of every month.

*Eco-Emi* ($15 monthly includes shipping) [ships internationally, see their site for more info]Keep in mind that Eco-Emi doesn't just send out beauty products but other products that are environmentally friendly products ranging from food to health products to household items. Boxes are shipped out on the 17th of each month.

*White Apricot's Green Grab Bag* ($15 monthly)Five to six eco-friendly sample size beauty products. Boxes are shipped out on the 15th of each month.

 Food

*Blissmobox* ($19 monthly)Blissmobox ships out organic and eco-friendly products. Unlike similar companies you can either let them pick out products for you or you can pick products to try.

*Foodzie* ($19.99 monthly)
Like Blissmobox this company also ships out food related products. Unlike Blissmobox you don't get to choose.
 Toys and Miscellaneous products

*Babbaco* ($29.99 monthly)Items for infants and children.

*Bluum* 
*Citrus Lane*

*Little Passports*


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 1, 2012)

Other companies known but not added to the above list yet.


Kiwi Crate
LolliHop
Citrus Lane
Trunk Club
My Dream Sample Box

Please feel free to add any company you heard or are subscribed to in this thread. I'll (eventually) add it to the list.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.bluum.com/

it is for babies/moms - it is pretty good but i like citrus lane better.

http://www.littlepassports.com/

cute idea but my kids like babbabox and kiwi crate better.


----------



## Animekitten (Jan 5, 2012)

http://greengrabbag.com/

At least 6 Eco friendly products

Bags ship on the 15th


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like Lollihop bit the dust...

Hi friend!

Thanks for being a Lollihop subscriber! We have some big news and important information about your Lollihop snack box subscription.

*Lollihop is discontinuing our current snack box subscriptions.* The January 15th box was our last regular shipment.

Your subscription XXXXXXXXX has 5 pre-paid shipments left, and you're set to receive an automatic refund of *$XXX.XX* for those 5 remaining shipments. The refund will be made automatically on January 31st, unless you follow the steps below!

If you would rather receive great snacks over a refund, we'd be very happy to send you those final 5 snack boxes instead.

Here's how it'll work:
1) To get the remaining snack boxes, click this link: XXX
2) On the registration page, click 'Confirm.' You'll be signed up to receive 5 snack boxes instead of the refund.
3) All remaining boxes will be sent to you during February. The boxes will all be identical, filled with delicious and nutritious snacks.

Why stop the subscriptions? Is Lollihop going away? Not at all. We've learned a lot in the last year and had amazing feedback from users like you, and that's inspired us to make improvements. We're jumping back into the think tank, and taking some time to truly focus on delivering the best box possible to you. This is so that when we open membership back up, your experience will be better than ever!

For now, we want to thank you for your warm support of Lollihop. If you have any questions or feedback, feel free to contact us at [email protected],  Here's to a happy and healthy new year ahead!

Thanks and be well,
Suzanne
CEO, Lollihop


----------



## calexxia (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't see My Platinum Box listed


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll update the list some time this week (or most like likely later today but by the end of the week for sure).


----------



## VegasLover75 (Jan 18, 2012)

thelookstore.com  I just signed up so I can't tell you if it's any good or not.  Anyone else hear of this?

Teresa


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 18, 2012)

I've heard of it but couldn't find much info on it or the products they offer so I decided not to sign up. Plus I already have like 3 other subscriptions! Let us know if you like their service 



> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thelookstore.com  I just signed up so I can't tell you if it's any good or not.  Anyone else hear of this?
> 
> Teresa


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.shesaidbeauty.com another UK service.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Jan 19, 2012)

I will post a review next month when I get my first box.  I am embarrassed to admit how many subscriptions I have




 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard of it but couldn't find much info on it or the products they offer so I decided not to sign up. Plus I already have like 3 other subscriptions! Let us know if you like their service


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jan 30, 2012)

Oooh, thelookstore, another one to get.. Sheesh, there are way too many.

There is a section where you can see "Past Samples" and it doesn't look too impressive. I think I will bookmark this one and wait to see what comes out in the next months.

If anyone is interested: http://thelookstore.com/thelookbag-items.html?limit=30


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Unfortunately, Beauty Bar does not ship to Hawaii


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just signed up for Beauty Bar &amp; cancelled Gogogirlfriend - they have some serious problems!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 4, 2012)

SERIOUSLY!!!! I bought the bonus box on December 5th and it JUST shipped on February 1st. No word on where my January box is either, eesh!!
 



> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up for Beauty Bar &amp; cancelled Gogogirlfriend - they have some serious problems!!


----------



## MakeupA (Feb 7, 2012)

There is a new company that just launched and should be sending out their first box soon! http://goodebox.com/ According to the website 'Goodebox is a members only service providing trial sized healthy, eco-sensitive, innovative &amp; effective beauty and personal care products, along with occasional samples of natural &amp; organic health and wellness products.  Each month, members receive 6 or  more trial sized healthy beauty &amp; personal care products'. The cost of the service each month is $16. I decided to sign up and took a survey that asked about my fav beauty items, skin shade, etc.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

Definitely review your first box for us. I'm at my limit with boxes until I cancel one.


----------



## Alex P (Feb 8, 2012)

All these memberships sound really good.  I cant figure out how they can send all these products at such a low price. What is the catch? if the beauty products are worth more than the subscription, how do they stay afloat? What if they go out of business?


----------



## calexxia (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alex P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All these memberships sound really good.  I cant figure out how they can send all these products at such a low price. What is the catch? if the beauty products are worth more than the subscription, how do they stay afloat? What if they go out of business?


 Well, some of them do go out of business (such as Lollihop). Some of them load the boxes with stuff that is of value equal or lesser to the price when it's at full retail or with discontinued products(GoGoGirlfriend and Makeup Monthly). However, presuming one can work well with companies, items should wind up having a higher value than the amount that is charged--wholesale rates AND companies being willing to provide free product as part of their marketing strategy. Also, bear in mind that since subscriptions bill in advance, the company is able to accrue interest on your funds while they are getting together that month's shipment.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

Another thing to point out is in some cases the subscription company is working with the product's parent company to earn sales from it. Take MyGlam for example, they don't have a shop to buy products off and instead depend on people using the promo codes and links to purchase items to earn a fee or percentage of the sale. It's the same with other companies that use affiliate/promo codes.

In Birchbox's case they maybe depending on people buying products from their website. New Beauty Test Tube uses Spalook which is why they include a $20 - $50 promo card (I refuse to call it a "gift card") while the New Beauty QVC Test Tube depends on people liking the products from that tube and buying from QVC. Bottom line with most subscription companies it's all about advertising. A person ends up liking a product enough or has trust in that brand they'll come back time and time again to either buy the full size product or buy something else off that company's site. Many Birchboxers here at MUT have liked the samples they got and have gone back to purchase items from Birchbox.com itself or gone to Ulta or Sephora to buy the item.

Some companies - like Allure and InStyle - are able to use their marketing power of having a magazine behind them (a trusted name brand in their own right) to push their subscription services onto their readers.

As for prices.... Let me give you an example using beauty products. If I bought 12 or less mini polishes I would get the polishes at $0.75 each. If I bought I bought 12 or more the price dropped down to $0.55 each. The retail price of each polish was $0.99 which meant IF I had a salon front or a website I could make between $0.25 per polish up to $0.44. Wholesale prices are so vastly different than distributor/pro price which is typically between 25% to 50% off depending on the company's discount policy. Wholesale doesn't give a percentage discount they discount buy the amount bought which is why subscription companies are able to send out boxes so cheaply. It's the same with their shipping companies.

Most subscription companies use shipping companies that have bulk mailing licenses and the price on bulk mailing is far less expensive than what we would pay. If they didn't use bulk mailing companies to ship from they would definitely go broke sending thousands of packages. A few days ago I came across a show - I think it was "How It's Made" - and the segment was on Netflix and how they worked to ship DVDs out on a daily basis. They literally ship thousands of packages and give free shipping back when returning a DVD/game. How can they afford that? Easy - discount bulk shipping.

Unfortunately as pointed out, some companies fail (Lollihop, Yellow Box Beauty) and some companies come off as scams (GoGo Girlfriend and Makeup Monthly) with expired products and discontinued products.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 9, 2012)

You know, I'd actually forgotten the "affiliate purchasing" of MyGlam and the related shops that the other subscription companies have. But I think between us, we covered the range of profit points, huh? Bottom line, if handled correctly, they won't be losing money, not at all.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## ahkae (Feb 10, 2012)

www.beautybox5.com $12 month to month and shops to both US and Canada. There's a code for the 2nd month free with BOGO5. I just found out about the this site today. The site is super adorable.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2012)

It's cute but the layout looks like a generic template. I'll be passing on that one. Even the Who Is on the site is registered to a bulk registration company with no real contact. No information on who owns it, no phone number to contact, only one email to contact them. Nope, definitely one I'll pass since they don't tell you what companies they work with or any thing that would make me go "I WANT TO JOIN THAT!" Subscriber beware with that company, right now alarm bells are ringing for me with that company.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, their FAQ even says to check out their brands page....but there IS no brands page (at least before ya sign up)


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 10, 2012)

That's unfortunate, I would have liked this company to be a good one since it's based in Austin and I would have gotten my shipments quickly!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 10, 2012)

Have any of you guys heard of Influenster Voxboxes?  From what i've read, Influenster.com lets you rate products/take surveys to get badges which then makes you eligible to receive boxes of samples.  I believe the catch is that you have to review these products on a blog or twitter or something in order to advertise the products.

Beauty By Krystal's blog explains it a little better:

http://www.beautybykrystal.com/2012/01/what-is-influenster.html


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's one I just found for our ladies and men located in India.  It's called Ritzbox.  Here's some information on it: http://www.businesswireindia.com/PressRelease.asp?b2mid=30098


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 11, 2012)

If anyone's interested, I found a few more good looking subscription services:

http://goodebox.com/

Healthy/Sustainable beauty products

Customized samples

$16/mo for 6 or MORE (one source I looked at said 7-10) samples and 20% off full purchases

http://lovewithfood.com/

$14/mo and each box donates a meal to charity

http://cakestyleme.com/

This one seems interesting.  I'm not sure on the details but depending on your style and measurements they send you a box of clothes and accessories.  You keep what you like and return what you don't for free.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 12, 2012)

I got the holiday voxbox. Some people didn't like it because of the items being mainly drugstore but the box itself is completely free, you don't even pay for shipping. 
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have any of you guys heard of Influenster Voxboxes?  From what i've read, Influenster.com lets you rate products/take surveys to get badges which then makes you eligible to receive boxes of samples.  I believe the catch is that you have to review these products on a blog or twitter or something in order to advertise the products.
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 14, 2012)

I looked into lovewithfood.com a little more and it actually looks pretty good if you like food boxes. I also found a coupon for a free first box if anyone is interested: FBVIP is the coupon

Also there seems to be a pretty neat point system.  Seems like it may take a bit longer than Birchbox's system though since it's 1000=10.  But you get 60 just for signing up and linking your facebook to it, and then 5 for product reviews and points for sharing recipes and rating others'.


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 16, 2012)

Has anyone received a box from them?



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked into lovewithfood.com a little more and it actually looks pretty good if you like food boxes. I also found a coupon for a free first box if anyone is interested: FBVIP is the coupon
> 
> Also there seems to be a pretty neat point system.  Seems like it may take a bit longer than Birchbox's system though since it's 1000=10.  But you get 60 just for signing up and linking your facebook to it, and then 5 for product reviews and points for sharing recipes and rating others'.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've found a LOT of reviews online for bloggers who have gotten a free box to review/advertise.  But I haven't come across any reviews of paying customers yet.  I have a feeling that last month was their first box and that's why.  Their community is really big though, you don't have to have the subscription to get points and get deals on food. So I think they are a pretty good company given the large community they have.

But if you're just looking for an idea of what's in the box, if you just search lovewithfood review you'll find close to 50 blogs that have it.


----------



## chelseafrommt (Feb 17, 2012)

A new subscription service I just found out about is little black bag.  It is 49.95 a month or 59.95 for a one time only option.  If you like their facebook page you get 10% off your first bag.  At this time you can also do the one time only for the 49.95 because they are just launching. It is a service all about accessories.  You get to pick your first item, a handbag, wallet, sunglasses, jewlery piece etc.  They then pick out 2-3 myster items for you.  Brands are Kenneth Jay Lane, Betsey Johnson, R&amp;Em, Streetlevel, BCBGeneration and more.  After you buy your bag you find out your mystery items.  You can keep them if you want or you have seven days to swap with members on the site for their mystery items.  When you like your bag you have it shipped or can cancel.  I signed up and my first bag includes a 74 dollar Street Level messenger bag, a $50 dollar pair of Lydell NYC earrings, and a $36 dollar Carol Duplaise necklace.  All are super cute and my style.  {Referral deleted per terms of service}  I would really appreciate it!  I have tried myglam, gogogirlfriend (disaster) and am tired of makeup subscriptions but this one seems fun and worth the money.


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 17, 2012)

I am becoming a beauty sample box addict. Ahhhh!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am becoming a beauty sample box addict. Ahhhh!


Bwhaha! That's okay, we other beauty box addicts are right here with you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 17, 2012)

The first step is admitting you have a problem lol.  I freely admit mine!  You are surrounded by addicts here 




 



> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am becoming a beauty sample box addict. Ahhhh!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2012)

I just found out His Black Box has gone out of business - *temporarily*.



> Dear Black Boxers,
> 
> We want to take this time to thank you for your relentless support and enthusiasm. It was only seven months ago that we launched Black Box with the vision of bringing the best products to our members year-round. We've been overwhelmed with the growth of our customer base and brand partnerships in such a short period of time.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 25, 2012)

I know this isn't really beauty, make-up or fashion, but DIY is definitely in style for a lot of people right now. My friend got me a gift subscription to Whimsey Box which is a craft-subscription box.

They fill it with all sorts of fun craft items. It's based out of Huston, TX

it's $15/mo. at www.whimseybox.com

here's a picture of my February box


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you think it is worth $15 a month?
 



> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this isn't really beauty, make-up or fashion, but DIY is definitely in style for a lot of people right now. My friend got me a gift subscription to Whimsey Box which is a craft-subscription box.
> 
> ...


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 25, 2012)

Both my sister's birthdays are in March and I was thinking of ordering them a gift subscription..Not big into beauty products. They do like scrapbooking. Has anyone seen a scrapbooking sub service?


----------



## MakeupA (Feb 25, 2012)

This is kind of funny to me and I won't be joining because I already have enough subscriptions but thought I'd share anyways!




 http://www.goodandlovely.com/ has a monthly box designed to help us deal with that dreadful time of the month! For $13.99/month you get 4 samples such as teas, Chocolate, aromatherapy etc to help with pms and cramping


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 25, 2012)

Depending on many yards of fabric that has then it may be a good deal. I struggle to find good quality fabrics for cheap prices! Walmart has a lot but they're not the best quality. I usually need two yards though since I make clothes - at somewhere like joannes fabrics it's usually $5-10 per yard.
 



> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think it is worth $15 a month?


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a terrible, terrible time of the month (check out the time of the month tiger meme, that's me) so once I cut back on subs I miiiiight actually consider this! It would be nice to have something that helps dispel the crumminess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is kind of funny to me and I won't be joining because I already have enough subscriptions but thought I'd share anyways!
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is another one that looks promising: http://www.sindulge.com/

They only have 3 brands listed but a friend of mine went to an event and got awesome items (make up!) http://www.oliviafrescura.com/2012/02/25/sindulge-launch-event-february-22-2012/

I just signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

Sindulge was mentioned in an article I read about beauty army, I've been waiting for it to get started. I'm excited now!

the beauty survey is SO similar to birchbox.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 25, 2012)

Apparently you talk to a "consultant" after you sign up but I accidentally x-ed out the page. I don't know what will happen now, but it looks promising!

The questionnaire however is a straight rip off of BirchBox. All the questions and the answers are exactly the same.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sindulge was mentioned in an article I read about beauty army, I've been waiting for it to get started. I'm excited now!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Apparently you talk to a "consultant" after you sign up but I accidentally x-ed out the page. I don't know what will happen now, but it looks promising!
> ...


I just signed up, if you log in you'll schedule an appointment with a consultant, mine is on monday evening!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 25, 2012)

I signed out and then logged back in and nothing ):

I wonder if its over the phone, email, what? Did it say?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up, if you log in you'll schedule an appointment with a consultant, mine is on monday evening!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed out and then logged back in and nothing ):
> 
> I wonder if its over the phone, email, what? Did it say?



Its over your computer, you log in to your account and you can do it via text instant messaging or video. its only 15 minutes.

It asked me to schedule it after I filled out my beauty profile.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 25, 2012)

It asked me too but I accidentally closed the window before I got to make an appointment.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It asked me too but I accidentally closed the window before I got to make an appointment.


Ohh ok, I thought you hadn't filled out your profile yet. I bet if you email them, they can schedule it for you from the back end.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahh this is so tempting! The only thing I don't like is that their isn't an FAQ section of the site...and the fact that under "memberships" it says that by paying $12 a month you're saving 33% (off of the $18 value).  So does this mean every box is ONLY worth $18 of products? That's not that big of a difference for a sampling subscription...and also I have no idea how their point system works! They don't have information on it!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 25, 2012)

I emailed them, just waiting for a reply but since its Saturday, I am sure I will have to wait til Monday.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh ok, I thought you hadn't filled out your profile yet. I bet if you email them, they can schedule it for you from the back end.



I was a little confused about the "value" too but even at that, that's $6 more than you have spent. If you get your $12 worth then its worth it. It's nice to get stuff over the cost but definitely not a deal breaker, imo.



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh this is so tempting! The only thing I don't like is that their isn't an FAQ section of the site...and the fact that under "memberships" it says that by paying $12 a month you're saving 33% (off of the $18 value).  So does this mean every box is ONLY worth $18 of products? That's not that big of a difference for a sampling subscription...and also I have no idea how their point system works! They don't have information on it!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 25, 2012)

That's true, I guess what i'm most interested in is that fact that it seems like it's going to really cater to each person. I'll have to keep thinking on this one...i'm already signed up for way to many! (BB, LookBag, Sample Society, Blissmo and LoveWithFood). I'm hoping LoveWithFood isn't that great and I can cancel it after my free box...or Sample Society since it's more expensive. With my luck they'll all be great!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a little confused about the "value" too but even at that, that's $6 more than you have spent. If you get your $12 worth then its worth it. It's nice to get stuff over the cost but definitely not a deal breaker, imo.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 25, 2012)

I wish I had the willpower to only get 5. I have 11 :/
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's true, I guess what i'm most interested in is that fact that it seems like it's going to really cater to each person. I'll have to keep thinking on this one...i'm already signed up for way to many! (BB, LookBag, Sample Society, Blissmo and LoveWithFood). I'm hoping LoveWithFood isn't that great and I can cancel it after my free box...or Sample Society since it's more expensive. With my luck they'll all be great!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I had the willpower to only get 5. I have 11 :/



Hahaha, I'm right there with you. I've lost count...I need to cancel something before next month lol.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think it is worth $15 a month?



I'm not sure yet. It was a fat quarter of satin fabric and some Martha Stewart glitter that were probably the most expensive parts of the box. I'll try to look into the cost of the items. The box itself is a nice storage box with a label window though. Somehow I feel like I might do better going into the clearance section of Jo Ann Fabrics though.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 25, 2012)

I think the Whimsey Box is a cute idea, but I feel like it's not very helpful. Usually when I want to make/sew things I already have an idea in my mind of what I want to use/what colors I need...so I don't know if I'd be okay with getting a random box full of stuff (even though it does seem like good stuff). This just came to my mind because I realized how much I hate pink haha


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep a very tight excel spreadsheet on all my boxes. When I was charged, when I received it and when it was blogged about. I have GoGoGirlfriend and they're behind about 3 months so I didn't want to lose track and that is the only way I could think of doing it.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha, I'm right there with you. I've lost count...I need to cancel something before next month lol.



In other news, sindulge emailed me back, which is cool since it's Saturday, about the consultation:



> [SIZE=11pt]Hi Vanessa,[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]Thank you for signing up with us at Sindulge.com.  I apologize for the issue you experienced.  I will get a link to you by Monday morning. [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 Woohoo!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep a very tight excel spreadsheet on all my boxes. When I was charged, when I received it and when it was blogged about. I have GoGoGirlfriend and they're behind about 3 months so I didn't want to lose track and that is the only way I could think of doing it.
> 
> ...



Nice, yay! I too keep a spreadsheet, but I'm a huge slacker on it, lol, mostly because it needs to be updated too often because I have too many subs.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome! I'm seriously considering joining...will you let me know if they mention how the points system works?

edit: my computer took 30 min to send this for some reason haha. This was referring to Vanessa's sindulge post


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 26, 2012)

If anyone has dogs at home this one may be a fun box to subscribe to!  www.barkbox.com

I should convince my parents to get this for our dog!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 26, 2012)

```

```



> If anyone has dogs at home this one may be a fun box to subscribe to!  www.barkbox.com
> 
> I should convince my parents to get this for our dog!


 I will email when i get to my computer about the points. This box looks so fun. My dog would love this. Too bad it's $17 sheesh. Playedinloops: haha that's so funny.


----------



## steph28 (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you guys know about goodebox? Is that still new? I am trying to find the review about goodebox


----------



## MakeupA (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Steph,

I signed up for goodebox but I don't think the first box will come out until next month. I will post a review with pics when I receive my box
 



> Originally Posted by *steph28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys know about goodebox? Is that still new? I am trying to find the review about goodebox


----------



## MakeupA (Feb 26, 2012)

I signed up for the Sindulge newsletter and they sent me a coupon to get my First month for free! I just typed in JKFF for the promo code. It actually ended up being 1cent but, that's pretty free anyways!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome! is this a one type use code or can we use it too? I'm signing up for the newsletter anyways just in case



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for the Sindulge newsletter and they sent me a coupon to get my First month for free! I just typed in JKFF for the promo code. It actually ended up being 1cent but, that's pretty free anyways!


----------



## MakeupA (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I think if you sign up for the newsletter they will send you one!
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! is this a one type use code or can we use it too? I'm signing up for the newsletter anyways just in case


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh that stinks! Oh well. Hopefully it's worth the $12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ahh I caved in!  I couldn't resist a free box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 26, 2012)

Ahhh, I am going to try a month of Sindulge...and I'm being really tempted by the Barkbox.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 26, 2012)

I tried the code and it worked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 26, 2012)

I did it for 1 cent too!
 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for the Sindulge newsletter and they sent me a coupon to get my First month for free! I just typed in JKFF for the promo code. It actually ended up being 1cent but, that's pretty free anyways!


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 26, 2012)

I caved in too! LOL. I was trying to look but couldn't tell if this was a re occurring charge? Also I did not see where to cancel it.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I also don't see any information on how to cancel...I guess that's something I'll be asking when I have my consultant meeting on Tuesday

It is a recurring charge though, if you go to My Subscriptions it says it is, and says when the next time you'll be billed is


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 26, 2012)

I showed my husband the barkbox and he told me to get it. I went to sign up and it was $25 a month. That's a little more than I wanted to spend considering my do has 40 toys all over anyways. The $17 a month is if you buy 6 months ahead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh no! Jeez those tricksters! Yeah 17 a month isn't bad but I would never spend 25.  I wonder if you can look up some reviews and see if it would be worth it to do the 6 months one. But dogs are so easy to please it doesn't really matter, mine just inherits 1-2 of my old stuffed animals every month haha. She was taken from her mom too early so she can't sleep without a stuffed animal in her mouth...even though she's 3.5 years old! I guess it's more for the "parent's" enjoyment huh? haha
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I showed my husband the barkbox and he told me to get it. I went to sign up and it was $25 a month. That's a little more than I wanted to spend considering my do has 40 toys all over anyways. The $17 a month is if you buy 6 months ahead


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow that was fast! I posted in sindulge's FB wall about how to cancel and where the FAQs are and they responded in 15 min with this :

"Hi Stephanie! Wonderful, we are excited for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Our FAQ's will be posted to our site in the morning, thank you for the feedback...we apologize for the delay!"

I'm actually really excited now for this subscription because it looks like almost all the founders are Indian, since i'm also Indian maybe I'll get some more feedback/products on makeup/skincare for my skin tone!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 26, 2012)

Yay!



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that was fast! I posted in sindulge's FB wall about how to cancel and where the FAQs are and they responded in 15 min with this :
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 26, 2012)

I think I'm going to cave and get the 6 month sub soon...Ro gets so excited when I get mail and has to stick his nose into all my packages anyway, maybe if I got him his own, it'd keep him entertained for a while, lol.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I showed my husband the barkbox and he told me to get it. I went to sign up and it was $25 a month. That's a little more than I wanted to spend considering my do has 40 toys all over anyways. The $17 a month is if you buy 6 months ahead


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, yay! I too keep a spreadsheet, but I'm a huge slacker on it, lol, mostly because it needs to be updated too often because I have too many subs.



i would seriously PAY someone to make me an excel template to keep track of my boxes. msg me if interested


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 27, 2012)

i signed up too - thanks for sharing!!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is another one that looks promising: http://www.sindulge.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 27, 2012)

ugh...i tried to not open up this discussion.   i caved...thanks again, my fellow beauties, for the website and promo code to sindulge:/


----------



## calexxia (Feb 27, 2012)

YEah, I just "sindulged", too....

And I went annual on Birchbox......

ETA: Well, apparently my sindulgence didn't happen! I realized I'd forgotten to hit "submit" and when I saw that the tab was still open and went to do exactly that--it said that I needed items in my cart to be able to checkout....I took it as a sign that I SHOULD NOT sign up for this one just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am becoming a beauty sample box addict. Ahhhh!



You're not alone. I'm right there with you! I LOVE getting those little boxes!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You're not alone. I'm right there with you! I LOVE getting those little boxes!



Yup, it definitely is an addiction.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 27, 2012)

Barkbox looks awesome, but my dog is elderly and only has 10 teeth so I doubt there'd be much for him in there.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 27, 2012)

I thought $17 was pretty bad considering my dog has everything he ever wanted and needed but it was a cute idea, but $25, wow!! I haven't found many reviews, I have seen pictures of peoples pets with toys from their box but no actual "review".

I know it is totally for parents enjoyment because once the next toy comes in, my dog doesn't even remember the last one so it would just be me saying hes so cute with his new toy and that would be that LOL it's such an adorable concept though!



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no! Jeez those tricksters! Yeah 17 a month isn't bad but I would never spend 25.  I wonder if you can look up some reviews and see if it would be worth it to do the 6 months one. But dogs are so easy to please it doesn't really matter, mine just inherits 1-2 of my old stuffed animals every month haha. She was taken from her mom too early so she can't sleep without a stuffed animal in her mouth...even though she's 3.5 years old! I guess it's more for the "parent's" enjoyment huh? haha



Awww, how cute!!!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to cave and get the 6 month sub soon...Ro gets so excited when I get mail and has to stick his nose into all my packages anyway, maybe if I got him his own, it'd keep him entertained for a while, lol.



Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i signed up too - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 27, 2012)

I set up my consultation with Sindulge and now I am just sitting and waiting, it was supposed to be at 4pm. Granted, it's only 4:05 but I don't know what I am supposed to be doing. I logged into my account like they said to do and nothing.

Has anyone had their consultation yet?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I set up my consultation with Sindulge and now I am just sitting and waiting, it was supposed to be at 4pm. Granted, it's only 4:05 but I don't know what I am supposed to be doing. I logged into my account like they said to do and nothing.
> 
> Has anyone had their consultation yet?



I "had" mine, by which I mean I logged in like I was supposed to and nothing happened. I tried to email them but it wouldn't let me send the message....I cancelled my subscription already. What a waste of my time.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok, I had to email them and they had to send me a link to an alternate location. I am putting my transcript below if anyone wants to check it out, it was fairly easy flowing and simple.

Christina has joined the chat.

Christina: Hi Vanessa, this is your beauty expert Christina! How are you?

Vanessa: I am great, how are you?

Christina: Great! Did you have any trouble logging in? I believe your appointment was for 4pm.

Vanessa: I was logged in but nothing showed up, I emailed and they told me to go through an alternate link.

Christina: Gotcha! Sorry, we'be been working through some tech issues today, apologies for the confusion!

Vanessa: I understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Christina: Let's talk beauty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tell me about your skincare and beauty needs

Vanessa: I am not into skin care too much, I do like moisturzing and facial masks but I don't have any problems with acne or need for anti aging. Anything make up related is needed! haha

Christina: That's great to hear you don

Christina: don't have many issues in the skincare department

Vanessa: I do have dry skin but nothing too serious.

Christina: as far as makeup is concerned, what types of products are you interested in trying or would you care to add to your beauty routine?

Christina: I've got a great hydrating primer that is perfect for dry skin in addition to making your foundation/face product look flawless I will include in your sample kit this month!

Vanessa: I don't have any restrictions really. I have an ever growing collection and love to try new things.

Christina: That's wonderful to hear, we've got many products for you to try. Especially for this upcoming spring season! As far as your dry skin, do you exfoliate often? That will help with the dullness and prep for a better application for makeup overall.

Vanessa: I exfoliate in the shower, and sometimes at night before I go to bed. so I would say about every other day.

Christina: Great! Sounds like you are pretty on top of it then!   What is your preferred makeup style? Do you stay natural to classic or like a good amount of color and trendy style?

Vanessa: I can go either way, I like both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Christina: Just want to gage your style so we know exactly what to send and what will work for you in your sample kits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Christina: Ok great! Any other beauty questions you have for me? I am all ears1

Vanessa: Not at the moment.

Christina: Wonderful, so I will be sure to include that primer for you, in addition to some fantastic eyeliners, nail polish and a few great new makeup products to try. We'll stick to cosmetic rather than skincare for your sample packs to start seeing as that's what you prefer

Vanessa: Sounds fantastic!

Christina: You can expect your sample bag to ship out one week after our first consult. We'll have a second consultation next month to check in and see how you liked everything. Feel free to check out our blog in the meantime for all the latest beauty tips and tricks!

Vanessa: Ok, do we have consultations every month?

Christina: Yes! It comes along with your membership. We are here to answer any beauty questions you may have, in addition to checking in on how your liking the products we've sent you for that month. Pretty cool, huh?!

Vanessa: That is awesome, very different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Christina: Can't wait for you to see all the great makeup items i'll be sending your way!

Vanessa: Thank you so much!

Christina: We've got to wrap up now, if you have any questions please feel free to email us directly or post on our Facebook! Have a fabulous day, I enjoyed chatting with a fellow makeup lover like yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Vanessa: Will do, thanks, have a great night.

Christina: You too! Take care.


Disconnected by the operator. Chat session has ended.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

ughhh why wouldn't they put the right link in the right email?


----------



## snllama (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice. I'll email them in the morning on wednesday before my consultation to make sure that I have the correct link. 

And it is cool that you pretty much steer them to what types of products you want that month.


----------



## winkiepup (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with Whimseybox?

I'm new to the subscriptions thing but just signed up for Birchbox and would love to try out Whimseybox as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Feb 28, 2012)

I found another beauty box! Goodebox. Looks like the first box has not yet shipped out. It is $16/month though. So I may wait until I see the first box to even think about subscribing. 

http://goodebox.com/

From their website: Goodebox is a members only service providing trial sized healthy, eco-sensitive, innovative &amp; effective beauty and personal care products, along with occasional samples of natural &amp; organic health and wellness products.  Each month, members receive 6 or  more trial sized healthy beauty &amp; personal care products. Members also receive exclusive discounts, giveaways, sneak peeks at upcoming products, practical tips and more.

They also let you include allergies and/or if you would only like vegan products.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 28, 2012)

I think its AWESOME! Yes Beauty Army lets you choose your samples but even if you put you want make up, you get a ton of skin care and you have to take the quiz several times to get things you want. Hopefully these boxes will be more tailored, if they are, I can see Sindulge ruling a lot of the sample box wars!
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice. I'll email them in the morning on wednesday before my consultation to make sure that I have the correct link.
> 
> *And it is cool that you pretty much steer them to what types of products you want that month.*


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 29, 2012)

I looked into Goodebox a bit and i'm not sure how I feel about it.  They don't seem to be answering any of the customer's questions on their FB and I can't find any reviews for their february box which supposedly shipped on the 15th...



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found another beauty box! Goodebox. Looks like the first box has not yet shipped out. It is $16/month though. So I may wait until I see the first box to even think about subscribing.
> 
> ...


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 1, 2012)

So I happened upon a new service yesterday. I put myself on the waitlist just for fun but I probably won't end up signing up. They are very brand new so I would be a little wary, but you can check it out.

http://karasway.com/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Karas-Way/162545647196367

"Kara's Way is an exciting monthly surprise box of eco friendly beauty and body care samples. For only $15 a month, we send you a handpicked assortment of at least 5 samples- anything from lipgloss to perfumes to lotions and more! Subscribe today!"

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I happened upon a new service yesterday. I put myself on the waitlist just for fun but I probably won't end up signing up. They are very brand new so I would be a little wary, but you can check it out.
> 
> ...



Looks interesting but a lot of things that are coming out are 15 and up, and that just kind of kills it for me. I don't know why 10 and 12 sound so cheap but 15 is just too much.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 1, 2012)

Yea I agree 15 is probably way too much for me, especially when I don't know the quality of stuff I will be getting. But there are a TON coming out, makes me wonder if they really are that profitable to run? Seems like it couldn't be that profitable yet a million are popping up left and right!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea I agree 15 is probably way too much for me, especially when I don't know the quality of stuff I will be getting. But there are a TON coming out, makes me wonder if they really are that profitable to run? Seems like it couldn't be that profitable yet a million are popping up left and right!


Well, let's be honest...they aren't paying for these samples we get! From what I read, beauty army is even working on deals with companies to be paid to send out their samples. They also absolutely make a commission off of the full size things they sell from their websites.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

$15 is a lot. Some companies may buy their samples however. If they're new they might. It's not that expensive to ship, a couple bucks if that. If you have 2 $15 subs you could get 3 for the same price. The more the merrier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaimelesmots (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Whimseybox?
> 
> I'm new to the subscriptions thing but just signed up for Birchbox and would love to try out Whimseybox as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I am currently receiving Whimseybox as a gift. It is very cute, run out of Houston, TX. I believe it is $15/month and you get a variety of crafty things. They do have some examples of projects you can do with the stuff inside. It is a pretty random assortment, for example I got 2 things of Martha Stewart glitter, a fat quarter of satin fabric, a "string" of rhinestones, and some leather "yarn" this month. I am still undecided whether it is worth $15/month. It is fun to try and be creative with the stuff you receive though


----------



## Kayla Burgett (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm signing up for Birchbox and then going to check out Glossybox once it's available in the US.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

When I joined this forum I had MyGlam and was waiting for my first BB.

I now have:

*Monthly*

MyGlam

TWO Birchboxes (TV box mania! lol)

Beauty Army

Julep Maven

Sinduldge

*Quarterly*

Beautyfix

and possibly Test Tube (both QVC and the regular one) when I can.

My favorite beauty boxes, so far, as I haven't received Sinduldge yet, are Birchbox (love the points, love the store, love the customer service, going annual soon) and Beauty Army (great sample sizes, excellent customer service, fun Facebook wall). MyGlam started off strong, I haven't been upset with them at all, but they can stand to have better customer service. Customer service makes or breaks a company for me. 

Julep Maven is fantastic and I will keep it because I can skip a month at any time, they have stellar customer service, I love the extras, and I can switch styles if I want. I don't include it in my fave beauty boxes as it's a nail polish box. I love it and it's not going anywhere.

That said, if I could only keep one thing out of everything I subscribe to it would be... BEAUTYFIX! Funny enough. 






With Beautyfix I got almost all full sized products (the deluxe samples, that were truly deluxe, were of super expensive things) and the value of my box tripled what I paid. I, personally, (I say personally because this was not the case for others) had great customer service. I get to pick what I want and they have a lot that I want.


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 1, 2012)

I just cancelled Myglam and Julep Maven. Right now I have Birchbox, sindulge and sample society. I wish I could afford them all!


----------



## mariadolce1978 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ladies I am a complete addict! I just signed up for Sindulge. I already have Jewelmint, BB, Julep maven(2), GGG, Myglam, thelookbag, beauty5, beauty army(2), platinum box, beautybar, and little black bag!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 2, 2012)

I really want to try out Little Black Bag but in order to do that, I need to dump a couple of other subscription services.

Currently I have 

Birchbox - $10

Beauty Army - $12

Sindulge - $12

Beauty Box 5 - $12

The Look Bag - $10

Sample Society - $15

I know I am keeping Birchbox and Beauty Army, I'd like to keep at least one more (leaning towards Sindulge) so if I end up dumping BB5, Look Bag and SS, I could justify picking up LBB at $50 a month.

ARGH! Decisions! A part of me just wants to say screw it and keep them all but $120 in subs a month is a tad overkill.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to try out Little Black Bag but in order to do that, I need to dump a couple of other subscription services.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bother with little black bag. I got my first one and immediately cancelled. I know stuff was from past seasons, but it also all looked really cheap and besides the main item, the other things aren't that good.


----------



## atrid (Mar 2, 2012)

Just thought I would put on here another subscription service that has started on March 1st. It's The Soap Box from Fortune Cookie Soaps.

The box is $19.99 with shipping included every 3 months, the concept is a way for you to try out mini-version of their new bath and body products/scents before their big seasonal launches throughout the year. You get 8 samples in each box and also an emailed $10 gift card code to use toward your next purchase. If you haven't heard of this company, they are really wonderful people and have amazing quality handmade products. The only downside is that they are currently sold out of subscriptions, but they do have a wait list started for the next quarter's box. Oh! And they do also offer this internationally, but with pricing differences to compensate for the increased shipping of course. It is $28.00 for Canada and $34.00 anywhere else. 

I was lucky enough to get one of the 100 subscription spots when it was released at midnight on March 1st (which by the way, sold out in about 10 minutes if that attests at all to the quality of the products) and my box was shipped out later that same day with an emailed tracking number. I should be expecting it very soon. I will put a couple links in this post, one to the Fortune Cookie Soaps webpage for The Soap Box and one to a blog post of someone who got to test out the box early, so you can see some more pictures and that person's opinions on the products included. I figured I would mention this since it seems like a great service from an awesome company and I know I'm not the only one who loves these monthly subscriptions (even if our wallets don't! 



)

http://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/pages/the-soap-box

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/02/fortune-cookie-soap-soap-box-subscription/


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just thought I would put on here another subscription service that has started on March 1st. It's The Soap Box from Fortune Cookie Soaps.
> 
> ...


Wow! That sounds really great! 19.99 every 3 months isn't bad. I'm definitely going to keep this on my radar.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 2, 2012)

I saw this too. I have used one of their soaps before and wasn't really that impressed. It would be fun to try something for one month but since they're a smaller business the quantity will be very limited and people will be pining for spots ):
 



> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just thought I would put on here another subscription service that has started on March 1st. It's The Soap Box from Fortune Cookie Soaps.
> 
> ...


----------



## krod1229 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow! Reminds me of LUSH products a little bit. Hopefully I get off the wait list!


----------



## atrid (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw this too. I have used one of their soaps before and wasn't really that impressed. It would be fun to try something for one month but since they're a smaller business the quantity will be very limited and people will be pining for spots ):


Yeah, that is the bad part of it all. They said that they definitely weren't expecting as many people wanting a box, which is why they only made 100 available for this first run to sort of test the waters on it all. Hopefully the wait list they are setting up helps them gauge how many boxes they will have to make each quarter, but you are right, they are a small company and can only do so much.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 3, 2012)

This was on Goodebox's FB page, in case anyone is considering them!

"Hi ladies. March will actually be our first box. Each box will contain a mix of products, so, for example, one month might be a facial serum, a body cream, eye color, cleanser, lip balm and mask. Another might be shampoo, conditioner, styling aid, sunscreen, cheek color, concealor and a scent. It will vary month to month, and where products are based on specific skin or hair type, you will receive items based on your Member Profile. I hope that helps!"


----------



## Pancua (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother with little black bag. I got my first one and immediately cancelled. I know stuff was from past seasons, but it also all looked really cheap and besides the main item, the other things aren't that good.


Aw really?? Suckage!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw really?? Suckage!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Yeah : it all looked so terrible I couldn't even be bothered to take pictures lol. It looked like they cleared out the dusty leftovers of a TJ Maxx warehouse and sold it for 50 dollars/box.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh, I'm excited about this one! I like getting a variety of products in one month



 I just hope I'm not disappointed.
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was on Goodebox's FB page, in case anyone is considering them!
> 
> "Hi ladies. March will actually be our first box. Each box will contain a mix of products, so, for example, one month might be a facial serum, a body cream, eye color, cleanser, lip balm and mask. Another might be shampoo, conditioner, styling aid, sunscreen, cheek color, concealor and a scent. It will vary month to month, and where products are based on specific skin or hair type, you will receive items based on your Member Profile. I hope that helps!"


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was on Goodebox's FB page, in case anyone is considering them!
> 
> "Hi ladies. March will actually be our first box. Each box will contain a mix of products, so, for example, one month might be a facial serum, a body cream, eye color, cleanser, lip balm and mask. Another might be shampoo, conditioner, styling aid, sunscreen, cheek color, concealor and a scent. It will vary month to month, and where products are based on specific skin or hair type, you will receive items based on your Member Profile. I hope that helps!"


I think I will really like this one. I love that I get to state in the profile that Im vegan! Sometimes I end up with products I cant use. But most luxury/deluxe brands already are vegan and cruelty free. 

I'll wait until April though because my subscriptions are out of control. Or maybe I will sign up. gah!


----------



## steph28 (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi Steph,
> ...


Thank you! Sorry it takes me forever to answer back!! I signed up for Sindulge too and my consultation will be on Monday.


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

I decided to sign up for Goodebox too! The survey was extremely thorough it was kind of awesome. What color lip/cheek products do I like, eye product color, mascara eyeliner color, not just fair/tan/dark skin questions but the exact tone, sensitivity, exact types of products I want to see, my hair concerns, my skin concerns, my body concerns!

Oh after all that, I found that you can see the survey here:

http://goodebox.com/member-product-preference-update/

I'm very excited now. Today is the last day to sign up for the March box. (they extended it since its their first month)


----------



## steph28 (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to sign up for Goodebox too! The survey was extremely thorough it was kind of awesome. What color lip/cheek products do I like, eye product color, mascara eyeliner color, not just fair/tan/dark skin questions but the exact tone, sensitivity, exact types of products I want to see, my hair concerns, my skin concerns, my body concerns!
> 
> ...


I really wanna try Goodebox, but I can't afford it for $16. I wish they will give promotional code since its their launch box. Do they really accept PayPal??


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

steph, they do accept paypal! I used it for my payment option. It is a recurring paypal payment that you can unauthorize/cancel whenever you want. I always use paypal if available since they offer so much protection if anything happens. 

and they've been really great at responding to my questions. I emailed them asking about an accounts page. Currently you have to submit forms to change your information. So that will be coming in the next month or so. And also they plan on having some kind of referral/points program that will be in the works and probably made available this summer.


----------



## steph28 (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> steph, they do accept paypal! I used it for my payment option. It is a recurring paypal payment that you can unauthorize/cancel whenever you want. I always use paypal if available since they offer so much protection if anything happens.
> 
> and they've been really great at responding to my questions. I emailed them asking about an accounts page. Currently you have to submit forms to change your information. So that will be coming in the next month or so. And also they plan on having some kind of referral/points program that will be in the works and probably made available this summer.



That's good to know! If I'm not wrong I saw the paypal icon for the look bag before, but they said that they don't accept paypal. I like paypal too, but most of the subscriptions require credit/debit card instead. Thanks snllama!


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

no problem! they have a credit card system too, so just make sure you click the tab that says paypal.


----------



## steph28 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll definitely use paypal! lol thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you should put some picture when you get your goodebox


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 3, 2012)

Ugh, I just signed up and minus the thing I originally picked, I got crappy items that no one wants to trade for. So now I am going to be stuck with crap because its crap and no one wants to trade for crap LOL

The wallet I chose better be worth $50.

I think the concept is REALLY fun but if you get stuck with something that you can't trade out, then ick.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't bother with little black bag. I got my first one and immediately cancelled. I know stuff was from past seasons, but it also all looked really cheap and besides the main item, the other things aren't that good.


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *steph28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll definitely use paypal! lol thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you should put some picture when you get your goodebox



haha, dont worry i will. I have a blog that I'll be posting a review probably the day i get it. The link is in my signature if you want to GFC or subscribe via an RSS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 3, 2012)

Mannn I really want to sign up for goodebox now!! I just canceled the Look Bag, once I cancel something else (probably LoveWithFood or Sample Society...since they're both $15) i'll get goodebox if the reviews are good. Sample Society doesn't look promising to me right now because they've been really weird with my account:

not charging me when everyone else has been already (which isn't that big of a deal as long as they charge it in time so I get the box), then deleting my CC information and not telling me, and then when they did put it back up they put it in the wrong spot...which I realized later after I triple checked it...so I had to do it again myself anyway.

I know they're probably busy but this is really annoying, not to mention I don't know if i'll even get my box since it took me so long to realize they deleted my CC information...and never notified me about it. I shouldn't have to keep checking my account just to make sure everything is in check!  Sigh oh well. That ends my rant!


----------



## BayVenus (Mar 5, 2012)

My husband is going to kill me because I'm going sign up for a few of these. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Souly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have lovew/food. Have you heard anything about March's box? This will be my 1st box with them &amp; I'm wondering if they send tracking info or even let you know they have shipped.

I was tempted to sign up for goodebox but I'm saving my final sub for glossybox. I'm sorry to hear all the probs you are having w/ sample society, hopefully it will be worth it.

I hope you get your blissmo today!



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mannn I really want to sign up for goodebox now!! I just canceled the Look Bag, once I cancel something else (probably LoveWithFood or Sample Society...since they're both $15) i'll get goodebox if the reviews are good. Sample Society doesn't look promising to me right now because they've been really weird with my account:
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2012)

I also haven't gotten any information on the Love With Food box either...but i'm not too worried since it's a free box haha. I'll let you know if I hear anything, I may post on their FB.



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have lovew/food. Have you heard anything about March's box? This will be my 1st box with them &amp; I'm wondering if they send tracking info or even let you know they have shipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 13, 2012)

Has anyone tried Stitchfix?  I joined the waiting list last week and got my email to fill out my profile today.  I scheduled my "stitch fix" to arrive next week, so I'll let yall know if it's any good.  The below is taken from their FAQ page.

* *

How does it work? Explain it to me step by step.


Sign up for our beta - Get on the List! 
We'll send you an email when we're ready to style for you. There might be a little wait - we want to have awesome inventory ready for you!
Fill out our fun style survey. We'll find out about your size, style and wardrobe needs so we can pick fabulous clothing and accessories for you.
Enter your payment info and pick a date to "Get your Fix" - it sounds obvious but a lot of people forget to schedule!
Yay! We'll send you a package (free shipping!) with 5 clothing and accessory items picked just for you. We'll charge a $20 styling fee when your package ships. That styling fee is applied as a credit toward the purchase of anything in that particular shipment.
Try everything on at home - do a little fashion show for your friends, roommates, pets...
Keep what you like - we'll charge your credit card - send back what you don't. Shipping is free!!
Repeat the scheduling process as often as you'd like!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

Seems like a lot of work for the chance of finding a piece of clothing you might like :/
 



> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried Stitchfix?  I joined the waiting list last week and got my email to fill out my profile today.  I scheduled my "stitch fix" to arrive next week, so I'll let yall know if it's any good.  The below is taken from their FAQ page.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like a lot of work for the chance of finding a piece of clothing you might like :/



I agree, when I can just go to macy's lol.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2012)

I just found an evil, *evil* website that I will be spending the rest of my evening on:  SubscriptionBoxes.com.  It's nothing more than links to all of the subscription boxes out there -- art, beauty, for men, food, etc. -- and consumer reviews, including a Stay Away section.

ETA:  And by "evil," I mean "Well, it's a good thing I have a bit more disposable income now because I WANT THEM ALL!"


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

Enabler!!! lol
 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found an evil, *evil* website that I will be spending the rest of my evening on:  SubscriptionBoxes.com.  It's nothing more than links to all of the subscription boxes out there -- art, beauty, for men, food, etc. -- and consumer reviews, including a Stay Away section.
> 
> ETA:  And by "evil," I mean "Well, it's a good thing I have a bit more disposable income now because I WANT THEM ALL!"


----------



## EllynoUta (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found an evil, *evil* website that I will be spending the rest of my evening on:  SubscriptionBoxes.com.  It's nothing more than links to all of the subscription boxes out there -- art, beauty, for men, food, etc. -- and consumer reviews, including a Stay Away section.
> 
> ETA:  And by "evil," I mean "Well, it's a good thing I have a bit more disposable income now because I WANT THEM ALL!"



this is both terrible and amazing.

im going to add reviews up when i get my first boxes.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found an evil, *evil* website that I will be spending the rest of my evening on:  SubscriptionBoxes.com.  It's nothing more than links to all of the subscription boxes out there -- art, beauty, for men, food, etc. -- and consumer reviews, including a Stay Away section.
> 
> ETA:  And by "evil," I mean "Well, it's a good thing I have a bit more disposable income now because I WANT THEM ALL!"



Right there on the front page, the first "STAY AWAY" was Gogogirlfriend. haha. If there's anything I've learned from this forum, it's stay away from GGG.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is another, however, the website looks kinda sketchy to be a "luxurious" sample box:

http://www.poshpod.com/minimal-shop#!__minimal-shop/memberships


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is another, however, the website looks kinda sketchy to be a "luxurious" sample box:
> 
> http://www.poshpod.com/minimal-shop#!__minimal-shop/memberships



Geesh, 30 dollars a month?? I'm not looking for any new subs right now any way, but omg thats ridiculous. To me, there list of companies is a little suspect, too.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Geesh, 30 dollars a month?? I'm not looking for any new subs right now any way, but omg thats ridiculous. To me, there list of companies is a little suspect, too.


i know, $30 is absurd!! i was checking on their fb page and it "seems" like they hv a lot of stuff in their bag.

https://www.facebook.com/PoshPod


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Geesh, 30 dollars a month?? I'm not looking for any new subs right now any way, but omg thats ridiculous. To me, there list of companies is a little suspect, too.



Yea, It looks incredibly sketchy to me. If it has the brands that it claims too, I MIGHT consider it, but it's likely a scam.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 15, 2012)

Agreed. A number of things seem a tad bit skeevy...
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Geesh, 30 dollars a month?? I'm not looking for any new subs right now any way, but omg thats ridiculous. To me, there list of companies is a little suspect, too.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 15, 2012)

HOW ABOUT THE "CLASSY" COMPANY THAT DOES NOT KNOW HOW TO TURN OFF CAPSLOCK???


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked into lovewithfood.com a little more and it actually looks pretty good if you like food boxes. I also found a coupon for a free first box if anyone is interested: FBVIP is the coupon
> 
> Also there seems to be a pretty neat point system.  Seems like it may take a bit longer than Birchbox's system though since it's 1000=10.  But you get 60 just for signing up and linking your facebook to it, and then 5 for product reviews and points for sharing recipes and rating others'.



Thank you! The code worked for me. I like that they tell you exactly when the first billing period starts and that you get no charge if you cancel before then; very clear.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 17, 2012)

No problem! We also have a thread that shows what we got this month, if you're interested.
 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! The code worked for me. I like that they tell you exactly when the first billing period starts and that you get no charge if you cancel before then; very clear.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah I kind of which they looked less shady...apparently if you look under their memberships page it says that the monthly and annual both come with a month free. That'd be pretty nice, but I have no idea what this company is or if it's legit haha. Has anyone found any reviews about them online?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Geesh, 30 dollars a month?? I'm not looking for any new subs right now any way, but omg thats ridiculous. To me, there list of companies is a little suspect, too.


----------



## Souly (Mar 17, 2012)

I caved. I really want to see whats in their "pods". I've wasted $30 on dumber things. I'm supposed to get a RSVP by Monday so I will report back on Aprils pod. Hope its good


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 17, 2012)

I got my confirmation!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 17, 2012)

Once you get your pod, post pics! I'm sure I'm not the only one who is curious about that particular service.
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved. I really want to see whats in their "pods". I've wasted $30 on dumber things. I'm supposed to get a RSVP by Monday so I will report back on Aprils pod. Hope its good


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg please disregard my post lol I suck


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 18, 2012)

I dunno if anyone has heard of this one. It's a soap box subscription for $20 a month. http://www.lifesoapcompany.com/get-your-box-of-bliss/


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I just signed up and minus the thing I originally picked, I got crappy items that no one wants to trade for. So now I am going to be stuck with crap because its crap and no one wants to trade for crap LOL
> 
> ...





Maybe the stuff you don't want would be good for the Circular Swap group.


----------



## steph28 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just got my shipping confirmation for Goodebox. It should be here this week. I can't wait to get my box


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 19, 2012)

> Here is another, however, the website looks kinda sketchy to be a "luxurious" sample box: http://www.poshpod.com/minimal-shop#!__minimal-shop/memberships


 They misspelled â€galleryâ€ on the gallery page..but for some reason I still want to try it. Darn these addictions!


----------



## Souly (Mar 19, 2012)

> Once you get your pod, post pics! I'm sure I'm not the only one who is curious about that particular service. Â


 I promise I will &amp; will post pics. I was able to get the April pod, its supposed to ship April 15th-20th. I won a Tweezlight Designer Set too!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 20, 2012)

i caved with posh pod. i subscribe to pretty much anything/everything and this is the first time i am a little nervous about a subscription service.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 20, 2012)

All of those photos of Sephora products make me very nervous about this one.  That is *not* a company that I can see being included in a subscription program.  Ever.  I'll be very interested in seeing how things shake out.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried CurlBox or CurlKit or know of any services similar? They are both $20 a month which is a little steep for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone tried CurlBox or CurlKit or know of any services similar? They are both $20 a month which is a little steep for me.



Curlbox looks really good, but I've never tried it...I think its definitely more for ethnic hair, and I'm also a devoted devacurl person anymore.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 20, 2012)

Ugh, I am tempted to try it for just one month to see what its like. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!? lol
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They misspelled â€galleryâ€ on the gallery page..but for some reason I still want to try it. Darn these addictions!


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 20, 2012)

> Curlbox looks really good, but I've never tried it...I think its definitely more for ethnic hair, and I'm also a devoted devacurl person anymore.Â


 Well, ethnic hair I have! I wish there were more services around like this. In 23 years, I still haven't found a go to product for me and I'm always searching. Which can get pretty expensive.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, ethnic hair I have! I wish there were more services around like this. In 23 years, I still haven't found a go to product for me and I'm always searching. Which can get pretty expensive.



Oh yeah, I definitely understand. Before devacurl, I'd tried EVERY THING NOT KIDDING. You should find a devacurl stylist, their website is mydevacurl.com....check the before and after pics! Its incredible.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 20, 2012)

> Oh yeah, I definitely understand. Before devacurl, I'd tried EVERY THING NOT KIDDING. You should find a devacurl stylist, their website is mydevacurl.com....check the before and after pics! Its incredible.Â


 That's pretty awesome. I'd definitely be interested. Unfortunately, the closest stylist is 121 miles away from me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's pretty awesome. I'd definitely be interested. Unfortunately, the closest stylist is 121 miles away from me.



Oh that sucks! Ulta sells the product if you just wanted to try it out. I think the deva cut helps, but the products are what are most important since they are all about moisture!


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sucks! Ulta sells the product if you just wanted to try it out. I think the deva cut helps, but the products are what are most important since they are all about moisture!


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll give it a shot!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 20, 2012)

> Ugh, I am tempted to try it for just one month to see what its like. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!? lol Â


 I signed up for the VIP thing -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> more $$ will be gone whenever I get that e-mail lol


----------



## Felosh (Mar 21, 2012)

I just started a few subscriptions....Julep Maven- not a big nail product person but gave it a try for 1 penny. Blissomobox tried for $15, I'll probably stick it out for two more months, still unsure it's worth the regular price. Tried Beauty Army and I'm on the fence with the selection they offer. I just received my first test tube and got $94 dollars worth of products, plus a $50 spa card and magazine worth $10 bucks. They are by far my favorite because the products are so diverse. I also checked the products against beautypedias ratings and most received decent marks.Â


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 21, 2012)

I am a little confused about what to do. One place says sign up on the VIP request form but then there is a spot to just buy the membership?

http://www.poshpod.com/minimal-shop#!__minimal-shop/memberships

Why sign up the be notified then?
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I signed up for the VIP thing -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> more $$ will be gone whenever I get that e-mail lol


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 21, 2012)

I signed up for posh pod as well. I was able to order the membership without using the VIP. I'm not sure I understand how that works either. They already took the $29.99 from my paypal so I hope it works out. I also received an email letting me know I was one of the first 10 to sign up for a monthly membership and will receive a Tweezlight Designer Set Gift. I'm not sure what to think at this point, I guess we'll see!


----------



## YoungHopes (Mar 21, 2012)

@glamourdolleyes...if you sign up now do you know if you will be receiving the April or the May posh pod? I saw on facebook it said you can only sign up to receive the May box but on their website it is unclear. I want to sign up too but I don't want to wait until May to receive my box.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 22, 2012)

I have no idea, that is where I am confused, I think I will email them!
 



> Originally Posted by *YoungHopes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @glamourdolleyes...if you sign up now do you know if you will be receiving the April or the May posh pod? I saw on facebook it said you can only sign up to receive the May box but on their website it is unclear. I want to sign up too but I don't want to wait until May to receive my box.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok here we go, I am still a little confused but maybe it will help someone else:

My Email to them: I am really wanting to sign up for your April box but am a little confused as to what to do. I signed up for the VIP request but you also have a section where you can just sign up for a membership, which one do I do?

Also wondering if there is ANYWAY I can still get in for the April box, I know its a long shot but I would really like to get in! 

Their reply: Hello Vanessa,   Thank you for your email. Regarding your question about a posh pod VIP membership: an invitation is indeed required in order to take advantage of either a monthly or annual membership however, each month we will evaluate after the initial set of invitations are sent out to insure if there are additional memberships that can be offered based upon our inventory we will offer them on a first request, first serve basis (or open enrollment in rare cases).  Open enrollment is not available this month however, I have taken the liberty to place your request on the final invitation list that will launch within the next 72 hours to those that have requested invitations after the initial deadline passed.    This allows for the option of a membership until our available limit is reached. It will also allow you time to fill out your beauty profile for the *April* Pod in addition to being eligible for all the giveaway options &amp; gifts upon acceptance of your membership.    Please feel free to email me should your have any additional questions or concerns.   Warm Regards, Silver www.poshpod.com [email protected] (888)750-7708

My reply: Ok, so if you have to have an invitation, what is the thing on the website that allows you to sign up directly paying via paypal?

Their reply: Good Afternoon Vanessa,   In order to receive the April Pod you must have a custom invitation as of Monday Memberships are very limited for this month therefore, to be certain our service is not over extended resulting in disappointment, open enrollment for April ended March 20th, 2012.    Open enrollment is open currently for May in the membership area (as of March 21th, 2012.)  In order for you to be eligible for membership gifts along with a Pod for April you would need to have either signed up prior to March 21st on open enrollment or receive a VIP invitation from us.  In order to insure optimum service of elite brands along with personalization per member it is important that we monitor our member numbers each month very carefully.   We are very pleased to be able to offer you the April invitation &amp; look forward to providing you with a unique sample box experience.   Warm Regards, Silver   www.poshpod.com [email protected] (888)750-7780


----------



## Souly (Mar 23, 2012)

Say what? I'm confused 2

 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok here we go, I am still a little confused but maybe it will help someone else:


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved. I really want to see whats in their "pods". I've wasted $30 on dumber things. I'm supposed to get a RSVP by Monday so I will report back on Aprils pod. Hope its good



The Chanel stuff is really tempting me!


----------



## klotto (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi, how did you get Love with Food box for free?

Thank you


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *klotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, how did you get Love with Food box for free?
> 
> Thank you



the code is fbfan I believe.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 24, 2012)

Right? Does that mean that the people who signed up through the membership area won't be getting a box until May or does that mean they are getting something completely different?

Their site is way too confusing, IMO.
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Say what? I'm confused 2


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just wonder how a company with such awful spelling/grammar/website/branding could actually broker deals with Chanel, etc. And they sprinkle the word "couture" throughout the pages, and don't seem to realize what that word actually means in French - it exclusively applies to dressmaking/sewing. So they are sending high-end Chanel _couture_ samples? Well, sign me up, baby! That lack of attention really bugs. Wonder if you guys can sue them for false advertising when some eyeshadow shows up instead of a handmade Chanel gown!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't know if this is self promotion or not and if it is, zadi, go ahead and delete it. I see a lot of girls asking for make up make up make up in these sample boxes and I make eye shadow so I started doing an OTM thing, where you get a shipment every month of a limited edition eye shadow.

I have done it 3 months so far and people seem to love it and I have up until September's colors already planned. Sometimes its not ONLY eye shadow, like this month I teamed up with another company and she sent along a lip tint, so the subscribers got a lip tint and an eye shadow.

I will just leave the link and you can check it out yourself:

http://glamourdolleyes.com/index.php?main_page=index&amp;cPath=104

Again, I don't know if its self promotion or not and I am not doing it to get sales. I do a lot in the beauty community and I appreciate everyone who is a supporter, I just wanted to let you all know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 24, 2012)

So are you making/manufacturing this? I think it is really cool, personally, even though I don't use eyeshadow!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if this is self promotion or not and if it is, zadi, go ahead and delete it. I see a lot of girls asking for make up make up make up in these sample boxes and I make eye shadow so I started doing an OTM thing, where you get a shipment every month of a limited edition eye shadow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if this is self promotion or not and if it is, zadi, go ahead and delete it. I see a lot of girls asking for make up make up make up in these sample boxes and I make eye shadow so I started doing an OTM thing, where you get a shipment every month of a limited edition eye shadow.
> 
> ...


I've saw that on  your site and contemplated joining so MANY times but I already have so much eyeshadow. Is there a way to do a one month/try the shadow before committing?


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 25, 2012)

I emailed the Posh Pod company as well and surprisingly received a reply this afternoon. I left out some parts of the letter because of my personal info.

"When getting your membership you are subscribing to the club of luxury and designer deluxe samples that provides 10-15 high end beauty products per month to you delivered free however, your payment is for the membership not the products. So when you sign up your membership starts that day and you are placed into the delivery cycle that we are in for product shipment at that time. To make things less confusing I am going to list out our normal cycle for you below.
  Please keep in mind this cycle is subject to change for customer courtesy reasons based upon our inventory for the month. Meaning if we have 10 additional membership spots that can be filled, we will send a second set of invitations out to the next 10 people that requested them from us or we will use open enrollment to be fair to everyone (open the memberships in the website.) This way those that missed the deadline are given a second chance.   Here is the breakdown for The April Pod Cycle   Feb 16th-14th April Requests for Invite were accepted Mar 15th- Invitations were sent out for April Memberships Mar 16th-April 14th May VIP requests for Invite are accepted Mar 15th-20th *Open enrollment was offered special for April Mar 20th *Midnight open enrollment closed for April Mar 21st *open enrollment was offered special for May Mar 23rd * Midnight open enrollment ended for May Mar 30th Acceptance/RSVP of Membership for April closes April 10th Shipments will go our for April Pods April 15th Invitations will be sent out for May Memberships April 16th-June VIP Requests for Invite begin to be accepted   *Open enrollment is when the site is open to the public for membership during times we have extra room for more members to take advantage versus having to wait for an invitation to be approved. We post on Facebook when this occurs unless it is being offered along with invitation requests being accepted at the same time (such as with May). We reserve the right to do this during times there are extra available pods as a courtesy.   Posh Pod is a membership Club by invitation under normal conditions and there will be very few times that we have open enrollment for more the 72 hours a month. It is very important we keep a close eye on our membership numbers due to the type of product we deal with. High end products memberships tend to be accepted very rapidly therefore, if we are not extra careful to insure we have optimum product for each member this would cause great disappointment. This is not acceptable to us.   I am very sorry to hear that the open enrollment on the site was a confusion to you. We are only trying to allow those that were not able to get membership before the deadline the opportunity to avoid disappointment when membership becomes available. Just as when we emailed you as a special courtesy to ask if you would like your invitation for April ;-)   At the moment I have you down for an April Pod since I had offered it to you with all the benefits of the April contests as you won a gift item however, if this is not your wish please feel free to email me back and let me know if you would like me to change your membership to starting in May and I will make the correction.  
  Warm Regards, Silver"


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 25, 2012)

> I've saw that on Â your site and contemplated joining so MANY times but I already have so much eyeshadow. Is there a way to do a one month/try the shadow before committing?Â
> 
> Â


 After the subscriptions are sent out, the remaining of the 100 is sold at full price so right now march is being sold until I run out or until April comes. Subscriptions are sent before its released so they get to see and use the color before anyone knows what it is. If you're just not sure about the shadows in general, I have over 100 shades available in 3 different sizes and would also be happy to send you a few too if you'd like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After the subscriptions are sent out, the remaining of the 100 is sold at full price so right now march is being sold until I run out or until April comes. Subscriptions are sent before its released so they get to see and use the color before anyone knows what it is. If you're just not sure about the shadows in general, I have over 100 shades available in 3 different sizes and would also be happy to send you a few too if you'd like



I think I will buy just one to get a feel for them (lol, I'm on a no buy, look how good I'm doing), then maybe I'll sign up! I don't want take advantage of you!). But let me look for a good color, I loooove the sparkly ones.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 25, 2012)

I got a VIP offer for Pod. I'm an admitted Chanel whore, but there's something that sort of feels skeevy. I'm getting that GoGoGirlfriend feeling, honestly.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok! I have lots of sparkly ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will buy just one to get a feel for them (lol, I'm on a no buy, look how good I'm doing), then maybe I'll sign up! I don't want take advantage of you!). But let me look for a good color, I loooove the sparkly ones.


 Yes, I offer sample baggies, sample jars and full jars.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any little sample sizes?  I love eyeshadow, but after a bad experience with an etsy seller I'm a little timid about buying handmade shadows without seeing them first.  But your colors look amaaaaaazing!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 25, 2012)

I just got my VIP invite too, I think I am going to go for it, just once to see what it's like. If it sucks, then I will cancel it.
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a VIP offer for Pod. I'm an admitted Chanel whore, but there's something that sort of feels skeevy. I'm getting that GoGoGirlfriend feeling, honestly.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed the Posh Pod company as well and surprisingly received a reply this afternoon. I left out some parts of the letter because of my personal info.
> 
> ...


 Yup.  I've bolded and enlarged the parts that make me think "GoGoGirlfriend" and "SCAMTASTIC" all over the place.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 25, 2012)

Funny you say that, that's pretty much what birchbox said to me after i emailed them about being dissatisfied about my first box :/



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Holy... Yeah, no thanks. ANY company that says you're paying for MEMBERSHIP and NOT the products... AVOID! Because they can turn around and NOT send anything out stating you're paying for membership not products. RIP OFF! SCAM! GO GO GIRLFRIEND REDUX!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 25, 2012)

Birchbox said that? Wow... makes me REALLY skeptical of all the beauty boxes now because if any one claims you're paying for membership and not samples... they can easily turn around like GGG and not send anything out.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2012)

What exactly was the issue, though?  "Dissatisfied about my first box" suggests to me that the issue was with the specific products in the box, not that you didn't get a box at all.  There's a *huge* difference between "You paid for some mystery samples, and we sent some mystery samples, so we fulfilled our part of the agreement" and "No box?  Too bad, so sad."


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 25, 2012)

i paid the $30 for my pod. then i got a VIP invitation. i don't understand.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 26, 2012)

> i paid the $30 for my pod. then i got a VIP invitation. i don't understand.


 They told me you had to be invited and then use the membership tab to pay for it. Sounds like yours is just the other way around.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 28, 2012)

I just received an email from petite box http://www.petitebox.us/. This is for women who are pregnant or mothers with babies/toddlers and is $25/month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an email from petite box http://www.petitebox.us/. This is for women who are pregnant or mothers with babies/toddlers and is $25/month.



I got that this morning too...I wonder who's list they bought to get our email addresses, lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't think it's Birchbox, Sindulge, Love w/ Food, or Conscious Box. I'm at least on their mailing lists (cancelled CB) and didn't receive one.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Mar 28, 2012)

I think it's Glossybox, because when I clicked the "unsubscribe" link, the title of the page was something along the lines of "Unsubscribe from GLOSSYBOX"


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

I got the email too and it says this:

*Company information:*
Beauty Trend USA Inc.
231 W 29th Street
New York, NY 10001

And on the GlossyBox website:

This Terms of Use was first published and made effective on March 2, 2012.

Beauty Trend USA, Inc. (â€œBeauty Trend,â€ â€œwe,â€ or â€œusâ€)


----------



## ShopGreener (Mar 28, 2012)

so glad I found this thread! how are there so many subscriptions ?! I was searching around and found this site too which you all might find useful - SubscriptionBoxes.com. It doesnt look like they have *all* these services on here but there are quite a few (plus a fun little rating system). hope everyone finds it as useful as I did


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

I got that email from Petitebox as well and it does look to be part of Glossybox as mentioned above.

_You have been unsubscribed successfully. You will receive no more newsletters from GLOSSYBOX. _


----------



## ConsciousBox (Mar 28, 2012)

Just wanted to hop over and say thanks for adding Conscious Box onto this thread! If any of you are interested, we'd love to send you a complimentary April's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Email us over at [email protected] and we'll send one your way at no charge! (And, of course, we never share your email with anyone



)


----------



## snllama (Mar 28, 2012)

I was so confused why Id have ever signed up for a mailing list for a baby and mom box. That clears that up.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so confused why Id have ever signed up for a mailing list for a baby and mom box. That clears that up.



Ditto, considering how militantly child-free I am.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ConsciousBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to hop over and say thanks for adding Conscious Box onto this thread! If any of you are interested, we'd love to send you a complimentary April's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Email us over at [email protected] and we'll send one your way at no charge! (And, of course, we never share your email with anyone
> 
> ...



Wow! What a generous offer! Thank you!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 28, 2012)

Haha, same here. I've been getting tons of baby emails from Target over the past few months, and once I got the petite box email, I was convinced that someone was playing some sort of elaborate joke on me, lol. 
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so confused why Id have ever signed up for a mailing list for a baby and mom box. That clears that up.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 28, 2012)

Another reason CB is awesome!

I cancelled recently (mainly due to funds, though I have posted I wasn't impressed with some items) but even if they don't allow current/past receivers, I just might re-sign up since they're rad. Plus then my boyfriend could try even more GF products.


----------



## Souly (Mar 28, 2012)

I second that. I'm getting one &amp; I'm super excited





 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What a generous offer! Thank you!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ConsciousBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to hop over and say thanks for adding Conscious Box onto this thread! If any of you are interested, we'd love to send you a complimentary April's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Email us over at [email protected] and we'll send one your way at no charge! (And, of course, we never share your email with anyone
> 
> ...



Awesome! Sending you an email right now, you guys are winning in my book.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2012)

I have friends with kids so I'm going to pass the info on Petite Box. If I had younger children I'd consider signing up.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow that is totally awesome! I sent an email, thanks for the generous offer!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ConsciousBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to hop over and say thanks for adding Conscious Box onto this thread! If any of you are interested, we'd love to send you a complimentary April's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Email us over at [email protected] and we'll send one your way at no charge! (And, of course, we never share your email with anyone
> 
> ...



Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ConsciousBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to hop over and say thanks for adding Conscious Box onto this thread! If any of you are interested, we'd love to send you a complimentary April's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Email us over at [email protected] and we'll send one your way at no charge! (And, of course, we never share your email with anyone
> 
> ...



Oh wow, thank you! You are the one box I was borderline thinking about subscribing to the last few days (I'm such a beauty sub junkie, lol). I will send you out an email and look forward to the box and possibly continuing on with you guys. Seriously, this made my day brighter, thanks!


----------



## Wida (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you Conscious Box!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 28, 2012)

How wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## snllama (Mar 28, 2012)

Holy crapola!! So awesome! Amazing &lt;3


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 28, 2012)

> Just wanted to hop over and say thanks for adding Conscious Box onto this thread! If any of you are interested, we'd love to send you a complimentary April's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Email us over at [email protected] and we'll send one your way at no charge! (And, of course, we never share your email with anyone  )


 Wow, thank you much!


----------



## Captureit02 (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ConsciousBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to hop over and say thanks for adding Conscious Box onto this thread! If any of you are interested, we'd love to send you a complimentary April's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Email us over at [email protected] and we'll send one your way at no charge! (And, of course, we never share your email with anyone
> 
> ...


That's an awesome offer I'm gonna try it out was going to do a trial run on it.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 29, 2012)

I have not tried Conscious Box, but I extolled their good reputation on another website. April is looking good! Thank you, Conscious Box. You just made the day on this thread.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 29, 2012)

How nice: they sent a confirmation e-mail about the free Conscious Box.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How nice: they sent a confirmation e-mail about the free Conscious Box.



I thought that was really nice as well!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 29, 2012)

thank you conscious box!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 29, 2012)

I think it's awesome of Conscious Box to do this!


----------



## EmJay (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an email from petite box http://www.petitebox.us/. This is for women who are pregnant or mothers with babies/toddlers and is $25/month.



I got the e-mail as well, added the site to my bookmark folder for subscription services. I like anything that offers baby toys and clothes, I'd like to start buying a storing things away for my future children.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, currently a huge fan of Conscious Box --so excited to try it out!


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 29, 2012)

It's so cool Conscious Box is doing this. Really looking forward to my box!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How nice: they sent a confirmation e-mail about the free Conscious Box.



So nice!!!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, same here. I've been getting tons of baby emails from Target over the past few months, and once I got the petite box email, I was convinced that someone was playing some sort of elaborate joke on me, lol.



The Target emails are probably completely unrelated to any signups and instead directly related by what you buy at Target.  There was a fascinating article in the _The New York Times_ last month about Target's purchase tracking and targeted marketing.  Apparently, the purchase of certain items that appear unrelated to pregnancy -- unscented lotion and soap, cotton balls, and hand sanitizers, for example -- tend to signal that women are pregnant.  Their statisticians can even tell *how* pregnant someone is because they have found that certain items are purchased at certain points in a pregnancy.  They started sending coupons to people based on those purchases, and one very angry father stormed into a Target in Minnesota yelling about how his daughter was receiving maternity mailings.  The store apologized and then called a few days later to apologize again -- and then the *dad* told them that he and his daughter had talked, and it turned out that he was going to be a grandfather in August.  The _Forbes_ article discussing the article is here, although the original article is behind a login screen (I can't remember my password to read this on my computer, but my phone lets me read the archive without it).


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The Target emails are probably completely unrelated to any signups and instead directly related by what you buy at Target.  There was a fascinating article in the _The New York Times_ last month about Target's purchase tracking and targeted marketing.  Apparently, the purchase of certain items that appear unrelated to pregnancy -- unscented lotion and soap, cotton balls, and hand sanitizers, for example -- tend to signal that women are pregnant.  Their statisticians can even tell *how* pregnant someone is because they have found that certain items are purchased at certain points in a pregnancy.  They started sending coupons to people based on those purchases, and one very angry father stormed into a Target in Minnesota yelling about how his daughter was receiving maternity mailings.  The store apologized and then called a few days later to apologize again -- and then the *dad* told them that he and his daughter had talked, and it turned out that he was going to be a grandfather in August.  The _Forbes_ article discussing the article is here, although the original article is behind a login screen (I can't remember my password to read this on my computer, but my phone lets me read the archive without it).



I read that too! Crazy stuff marketing is!


----------



## atrid (Mar 29, 2012)

OMG Conscious Box! I can't believe how generous of an offer that is! I just sent my email!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 29, 2012)

I've already signed up for Conscious Box but this is really awesome of them!


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The Target emails are probably completely unrelated to any signups and instead directly related by what you buy at Target.  There was a fascinating article in the _The New York Times_ last month about Target's purchase tracking and targeted marketing.  Apparently, the purchase of certain items that appear unrelated to pregnancy -- unscented lotion and soap, cotton balls, and hand sanitizers, for example -- tend to signal that women are pregnant.  Their statisticians can even tell *how* pregnant someone is because they have found that certain items are purchased at certain points in a pregnancy.  They started sending coupons to people based on those purchases, and one very angry father stormed into a Target in Minnesota yelling about how his daughter was receiving maternity mailings.  The store apologized and then called a few days later to apologize again -- and then the *dad* told them that he and his daughter had talked, and it turned out that he was going to be a grandfather in August.  The _Forbes_ article discussing the article is here, although the original article is behind a login screen (I can't remember my password to read this on my computer, but my phone lets me read the archive without it).


This is crazy.  I have two kids and I have never purchased unscented lotions or hand sanitizer?  Now if they had notice in increase in my crap food purchases I would understand....me and Kraft Mac and Cheese had a love affair in both my 1st trimesters.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone who doesn't currently subscribe to MyGlam, but is on the waiting list or wants to sign up, I got an email saying they are briefly accepting new subscriptions.


----------



## samplegal (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone who doesn't currently subscribe to MyGlam, but is on the waiting list or wants to sign up, I got an email saying they are briefly accepting new subscriptions.



Thanks for letting us know. I bit the bullet.


----------



## SetToStunning (Mar 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ConsciousBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to hop over and say thanks for adding Conscious Box onto this thread! If any of you are interested, we'd love to send you a complimentary April's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Email us over at [email protected] and we'll send one your way at no charge! (And, of course, we never share your email with anyone
> 
> ...




You guys are awesome!! Thank you1


----------



## klotto (Mar 30, 2012)

That is so generous!  Thank you so much!


----------



## shermt123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *ConsciousBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to hop over and say thanks for adding Conscious Box onto this thread! If any of you are interested, we'd love to send you a complimentary April's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Email us over at [email protected] and we'll send one your way at no charge! (And, of course, we never share your email with anyone
> 
> ...


----------



## Annelle (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ConsciousBox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to hop over and say thanks for adding Conscious Box onto this thread! If any of you are interested, we'd love to send you a complimentary April's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Email us over at [email protected] and we'll send one your way at no charge! (And, of course, we never share your email with anyone
> 
> ...


I just wanted to let everybody know that they've reached their limit for this offer, so are no longer offering the free box.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks interesting but a lot of things that are coming out are 15 and up, and that just kind of kills it for me. I don't know why 10 and 12 sound so cheap but 15 is just too much.



Because Birchbox has taught us that you can have high end sample products for very little money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Because Birchbox has taught us that you can have high end sample products for very little money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Very true! And half the time I can't believe I even pay for samples at all. I know its always a gamble on what you are going to get and oohhh something could be full size, but I'm still trying to figure out why I like these services so much that I don't just take myself to Ulta with 50 dollars and get something I really want each month (cough naked 2 lol).


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm happy I got in for the April box. Thank you very much conscious box, this is very generous of you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 2, 2012)

Even though sometimes it would be more logical to save up and buy the full size products we want, it is more fun to get multiple items in the mail, although smaller. For the high-end stuff, at least, since I would only be able to get one full-size, high-end item at a time.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

> Even though sometimes it would be more logical to save up and buy the full size products we want, it is more fun to get multiple items in the mail, although smaller. For the high-end stuff, at least, since I would only be able to get one full-size, high-end item at a time.


 I agree. Specially when you get that item for a fraction of the cost


----------



## meaganola (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm a dabbler.  It makes more sense for me to spend $50 or even $75 a month on a bunch of samples from several different companies than one full-sized product since chances are almost one hundred percent that I would try that product a couple of times, get bored with it, and then buy another full-sized product I would try a few times before getting bored with it, and repeat until I have three milk crates of stuff I will never use again but can't bring myself to throw out because of the amount of money I spent.  There are a few things that I'll go ahead an buy in full-sized versions, but those are things that I've already tried in sample form since I have to try facial cleansers and moisturizers before I buy them due to skin sensitivities and my reluctance to return something after I've bought it and tried it a few times.  

(I also like how these boxes have a variety of things -- a hair oil, a facial scrub, nail polish, and shower gel, for example -- instead of a collection of the same thing -- say, four different facial scrubs -- because then I would have problems deciding which one to try first.  I might get a new moisturizer every month, but I'm not trying multiple moisturizers in month, so it's not as paralyzing to choose what to try first.  There was one month where I got a different shower gel in each of three or four different boxes, and I'm not sure I managed to try *any* of them because I couldn't decide where to start.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 2, 2012)

I like the variety, too.  And I get bored using the same thing all the time so I love having smaller sizes of different things. Just don't love the way the cost adds up. Being poor sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have been using my samples pretty  much exclusively for about 2 months. I have been getting compliments like crazy on my skin! My skin is usually good, but I actually think the mixing it up is better!

I also sell what I don't use on eBay. Just sold one box with February's stuff for the price of two subscriptions!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so much different than you all. I would prefer a full size or at least deluxe size sample. I think thats why sampling isn't the best for me. If I find a good moisturizer (hope in a jar), I'm going to stick to it, not continue sampling other things just because I have them.


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 2, 2012)

I just dropped Sample Society and Eco-Emi, leaving me with NewBeauty TestTube, Beauty Army, and Birchbox.  I liked both programs, I'm just getting overrun with samples.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 2, 2012)

I just cancelled Sample Society, totally on a whim. Just started thinking about the $15 price point (in comparison w/New Beauty Test Tube--less expensive over a three month period and you get some full size stuff). Pretty sure MyGlam is about to be next, which means I'll be back down to just Birchbox and Julep (though Julep is a skipper)


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just cancelled Sample Society as well. $15 for skincare products I don't really need started to seem unreasonable. Great service &amp; samples, just not for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just cancelled Sample Society as well. $15 for skincare products I don't really need started to seem unreasonable. Great service &amp; samples, just not for me.



Agreed, $10 for products I may or may not use seems so much more reasonable lol. I still love beauty bar and will probably continue to order from them when my no buy ends.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, they are awesome, BUT I'm not likely to buy what they're selling, and $15 a month, while inexpensive, could easily buy a product that I already love, ya know?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, they are awesome, BUT I'm not likely to buy what they're selling, and $15 a month, while inexpensive, could easily buy a product that I already love, ya know?



Yeah exactly, I actually canceled yesterday and when I found out the boxes contents I was relieved that I didn't want them so so bad. I really liked March's box though, so I'm sure some month they will have something I'm lusting over but that is fine, because I learned quickly that a lot of companies work with the same companies for samples.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah exactly, I actually canceled yesterday and when I found out the boxes contents I was relieved that I didn't want them so so bad. I really liked March's box though, so I'm sure some month they will have something I'm lusting over but that is fine, because I learned quickly that a lot of companies work with the same companies for samples.



And that was the OTHER thing. I noticed a couple of brands that have previously been in BB, and I was like, "Huh, why bother with multiples, when chances are that stuff will wind up in BB anyway?" I know there is a limited pool of companies, and BB seems to work with several of the same ones as SS, so it was a no-brainer.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2012)

I actually think I am dropping Birchbox after this month. I have both Test Tubes, BA, SS and Sindulge (dropping after I get my first box unless it rocks). I feel like I use more from the others!


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure where to post this, but Target is having a beauty bag giveaway - On their facebook


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure where to post this, but Target is having a beauty bag giveaway - On their facebook



I've been trying to get it to work for hours...all I have to say is good luck, lol.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get it to work for hours...all I have to say is good luck, lol.


Haha, I had to try for about 10 minutes but eventually got it to work.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, I had to try for about 10 minutes but eventually got it to work.


 its been sitting on the submit screen for me for at least 8 minutes lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

Just as I posted that a confirmation number came up, yay.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just as I posted that a confirmation number came up, yay.



Yay!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

Thankfully I got my confirmation relatively easy about an hour ago, after letting pages load for 3-5 minutes at a time. lol.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

I got it to work too! It took about 5 min on each page to load/continue. I hope they send it relatively quickly...and it's not one of those "6-8 weeks" things!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it to work too! It took about 5 min on each page to load/continue. I hope they send it relatively quickly...and it's not one of those "6-8 weeks" things!



It said 4-6 weeks on the end page.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

And "We haz confirmation". Hopefully it won't be a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The good thing about the Target bags is I always forget they're coming, then they are a TOTAL surprise (I actually don't keep track of the freebies that I request, since so many never arrive--that way, it's like a party in the mailbox when something cool DOES show up!)


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thankfully I got my confirmation relatively easy about an hour ago, after letting pages load for 3-5 minutes at a time. lol.


Me too, but 10 minutes ago!



> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure where to post this, but Target is having a beauty bag giveaway - On their facebook


Thank you, Livelifeeasy!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

That's not too bad, I just wanted to make sure I get it before I leave the country in 8 weeks
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It said 4-6 weeks on the end page.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And "We haz confirmation". Hopefully it won't be a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The good thing about the Target bags is I always forget they're coming, then they are a TOTAL surprise (I actually don't keep track of the freebies that I request, since so many never arrive--that way, it's like a party in the mailbox when something cool DOES show up!)



Same! that is why I love love freebies.


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 3, 2012)

Got my confirmation in like 5 minutes.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

Did you guys get an e-mail confirmation? I only got to a confirmation page on FB


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you guys get an e-mail confirmation? I only got to a confirmation page on FB



Only fb for me.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 3, 2012)

> Only fb for me.


 Me too.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 3, 2012)

Aargh, Target's sample bags.  I was really looking forward to one a few months ago because I was broke, and the promised coupons would have been great.  So I got the bag, and the bag itself was neat (can't remember what the samples were, and I probably didn't even use them, now that I think about it), but the coupons -- which were almost all for things I would have bought -- expired something like two days after the bag arrived!  My schedule wouldn't allow me to get to the store before they expired.  It felt kind of insulting, kind of like they were saying, "You want free stuff?  Here's some free stuff.  You want coupons?  Here you go.  Surprise!  They expire before you'll be able to use them!  That's what you get for being a mooch."


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 3, 2012)

Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you guys get an e-mail confirmation? I only got to a confirmation page on FB


----------



## Souly (Apr 3, 2012)

I found another sub - beauty cache. I think its over priced @ $29.95.





This is their spring cache. These come out 4x a year as far as I know.

Its supposed to come w/ a full size mystery gift.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aargh, Target's sample bags.  I was really looking forward to one a few months ago because I was broke, and the promised coupons would have been great.  So I got the bag, and the bag itself was neat (can't remember what the samples were, and I probably didn't even use them, now that I think about it), but the coupons -- which were almost all for things I would have bought -- expired something like two days after the bag arrived!  My schedule wouldn't allow me to get to the store before they expired.  It felt kind of insulting, kind of like they were saying, "You want free stuff?  Here's some free stuff.  You want coupons?  Here you go.  Surprise!  They expire before you'll be able to use them!  That's what you get for being a mooch."



That's because the one a few months ago was the leftover stock from their Spring sample bag. IDENTICAL, down to the expiration dates.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh the sirclesamples site it asked what other companies you were subbed to and one of them was http://glamrush.com/

Wonder if that's a new sample box?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh the sirclesamples site it asked what other companies you were subbed to and one of them was http://glamrush.com/
> 
> Wonder if that's a new sample box?



And, of course, as soon as I saw a new sub, I signed up to be notified. lol. 




 Is there some "Beauty Subscriptions Anonymous" group to join?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think its a sub though? or maybe it is.
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh the sirclesamples site it asked what other companies you were subbed to and one of them was http://glamrush.com/
> 
> Wonder if that's a new sample box?


 Dunno, but their choice of photos for their home page is sort of...unfortunate. With a model that young-looking, you shouldn't use a pic with heavy creases under the eyes, IMHO

http://glamrush.com/pages/about.html


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 3, 2012)

I signed up too! I also signed up for the Target beauty bag.

Gosh. I think I need help haha. 
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EmJay (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found another sub - beauty cache. I think its over priced @ $29.95.
> 
> ...


 This doesn't look like a subscription, more of a "deluxe" sample bag I guess you could say. The SkinCareRx website says nothing about signing up for any future bags.

I got an email newsletter from a free sample site I like about the Target Beauty Bag and immediately went and put in my info. I loved the Target bag I got last year.

Also, if you click GlamRush's About link it says nothing about it being a subscription service, just a redefined way to shop online.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

The only reason I thought it was a subscription is because when I filled out a questionnaire for another sample program it asked if you were subscribed to any other sample services and listed GlamRush.



> Originally Posted by *EmJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This doesn't look like a subscription, more of a "deluxe" sample bag I guess you could say. The SkinCareRx website says nothing about signing up for any future bags.
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, I noticed that about GlamRush today when I actually took the time to click around and read stuff. lol. The sad truth remains... I signed up for it so quickly because *I thought* it was another beauty sub. 



 So yep, nothing has changed, I still have issues.


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 4, 2012)

I just signed up for PaleoPax, which is a monthly snack box of Paleo items. It probably has a pretty limited audience among Make Up Talkers, but if you're interested in Paleo or non-vegetarian whole foods, check it out. $20/month. (I justified this because I just eliminated two other subs and because, technically, it falls under food for budgetary purposes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just signed up for PaleoPax, which is a monthly snack box of Paleo items. It probably has a pretty limited audience among Make Up Talkers, but if you're interested in Paleo or non-vegetarian whole foods, check it out. $20/month.
> 
> (I justified this because I just eliminated two other subs and because, technically, it falls under food for budgetary purposes
> ...


 I read about this one, I thought it sounded cool. Not my thing for $20, but I recommended it to my brother. It totally fits him.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL...I did the same thing within 30 seconds of seeing that on the list! "GlamRush? What's that? I don't know, but I want it!" Then I went and saw their FaceBook page was set up over a year ago with nothing, so ummm...maybe not.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
And, of course, as soon as I saw a new sub, I signed up to be notified. lol. 



 Is there some "Beauty Subscriptions Anonymous" group to join?


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmm...has anybody gotten this one? I'm curious about the sizes of the samples in it. The site doesn't list them.
 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found another sub - beauty cache. I think its over priced @ $29.95.


----------



## themadhatter75 (Apr 5, 2012)

I wish I would have found this site sooner!


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 5, 2012)

Found a new subscription box I've never come across - My Shade of Brown

Idk how many people fit into this group, but it's aimed at women of color for $10 a month.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 5, 2012)

This looks awesome!! I'm looking up reviews on blogs right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I wasn't leaving in May for 3 months ughh.  I'm going to have a list of subs I want to try for when I get back to the states haha
 



> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found a new subscription box I've never come across - My Shade of Brown
> 
> Idk how many people fit into this group, but it's aimed at women of color for $10 a month.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2012)

If anyone happens to be interested in my experience with the Honest Co. trial pack, I did a little post over here.  I poked around the web for a while trying to find a review of the actual products, and there seemed to be a lot of stuff about the concept of the company but not the products themselves, so I had to do it myself, and here we are.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 6, 2012)

I think those are the 2 oz blandi shampoos for size reference.


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you for your generous offer. I just sent you an email.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeUpAddicted* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you for your generous offer. I just sent you an email.


 What offer are you referring to?


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 11, 2012)

I got my Conscious Box tracking number from FedEx!!!  Thank you, Conscious Box!!!!


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 15, 2012)

This is not a subscription service though it is somewhat similar to jewelmint. I just came across thestylemanor.com.They have a new selection weekly and you get a handbag and two pieces of jewelry for $40 (shipping is free). They also post pics to help you style the pieces and show how you can put together different looks with the jewelry. If you only like one or two of the items there's also an option to purchase them separately. I like this idea and will probably give it a go!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

This seems like a cool idea, but the website doesn't seem very put together. And it's strange that they don't list any of the brands for the products...



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is not a subscription service though it is somewhat similar to jewelmint. I just came across thestylemanor.com.They have a new selection weekly and you get a handbag and two pieces of jewelry for $40 (shipping is free). They also post pics to help you style the pieces and show how you can put together different looks with the jewelry. If you only like one or two of the items there's also an option to purchase them separately. I like this idea and will probably give it a go!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This seems like a cool idea, but the website doesn't seem very put together. And it's strange that they don't list any of the brands for the products...



And of course I read the $40 price tag and think, "Well, you know what's $10 more and a week worth of fun?" LOOOOL. 





I'm an addict.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2012)

haha exactly, my thought too!

That's okay, we can be addicts together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 19, 2012)

I subscribe to all the baby and kids subscriptions and was totally blown away when I received my first petitebox! It was $25/month and I think my box was worth about $60. I got Citrus Lane on the same day and it was pretty good too but not like petitebox! The newest one is teetheMe - can't wait to see that one. It seems they have cornered the celebrity market.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 22, 2012)

This one looks fairly new and is currently only available for ppl in the UK. https://www.shesaidbeauty.com/beauty-box


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

If anyone is interested in BarkBox, there is a great deal on DailyCandy for 44% of a 3-month sub. ($35) Ends 5/9 @ 10pm


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is interested in BarkBox, there is a great deal on DailyCandy for 44% of a 3-month sub. ($35) Ends 5/9 @ 10pm


 THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS!  I had been wanting to try BarkBox for my brat but I couldn't bring myself to spend $25 for one.  I'm so excited now, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## livelifeeasy (Jun 6, 2012)

A new one that just started is http://bulubox.com. 

It's another fitness sub, first month is free with 500free


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 6, 2012)

I just signed up for the free box but I can't find a way to look at my account!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A new one that just started is http://bulubox.com.
> 
> It's another fitness sub, first month is free with 500free


 Great, thanks! Fitness subs are my fav right now.


----------



## Marshmelly (Jun 13, 2012)

A new Beachmint subscription service called intiMINT just launched yesterday (carries intimate apparel and the collections are designed by Brooke Burke). The subscription costs $19.99/mo with the option to skip the month like with StyleMint, JewelMint etc. If you want to place an order, they are having 10% off first  purchases.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 13, 2012)

There is also homemint.com, by Justin Timberlake (mmmm).

I am not sure what this mint stuff is lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is also homemint.com, by Justin Timberlake (mmmm).
> 
> I am not sure what this mint stuff is lol






 please please please tell me that is a monthly visit from JT with no shirt on. I will subscribe in an instant.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 14, 2012)

> :eusa_pray: Â please please please tell me that is a monthly visit from JT with no shirt on. I will subscribe in an instant.Â


 I WISH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshmelly (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is also homemint.com, by Justin Timberlake (mmmm).
> 
> I am not sure what this mint stuff is lol


Beachmint is a company that has different brands of subscription services (all ending in Mint...obviously lol) for different things that are designed by various celebrities...I think right now there are 6 total (Jewelmint, Stylemint, Shoemint, Beautymint, Homemint, and intiMint).

I was really excited about Homemint (I mean who doesn't love JT and Home Decor!? haha), but even though the subscription costs $9.99/month, that only gives you a "discount" on their products...so there's very little you can actually get for the monthly subscription unfortunately. And no shirtless JT visits =( haha


----------



## MissMonica (Jun 14, 2012)

So I stumbled onto this one while I was searching for a birthday gift for a male friend.  I signed up for their website to see what exactly it was, and they were kind enough to send me a 30% off code.  Granted, it's all a little pricey for my tastes, but thought I'd post it here if anyone was interested.  Promo code is: TRYIT30

www.lostcrates.com

_*(Copied and pasted from their site)*_

Lost Crates is a subscription service that delivers design-inspired goods right to your door. Check out our six different themes!  *(looks like more than 6 to me, but oh well...)*

1. Explore Check out our awesome curated crate themes._ *(Themes are Eco, Housewares, Design Milk, Foodie, Stationary, Found in___, Jack's Picks, Petite Stationary, and two "coming soon")*_

2. Subscribe Choose one or more of your favorites and sign up!

3. Receive Receive a curated crate each month or each quarter. Enjoy your beautiful, design-inspired goods!


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 25, 2012)

POPSUGAR Must Have box.. $35/ month.

I just subbed. Will post how it goes. $35 should be make a good haul but who knows? LOL.


----------



## MissMonica (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> POPSUGAR Must Have box.. $35/ month.
> 
> I just subbed. Will post how it goes. $35 should be make a good haul but who knows? LOL.


 This looks interesting, but $35/month is pricey!  Let us know what you get -- I'm sure I won't be able to resist temptation once I see the actual products.....


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 27, 2012)

> POPSUGAR Must Have box.. $35/ month. I just subbed. Will post how it goes. $35 should be make a good haul but who knows? LOL.


 I can't find anything on it, do you have the website? I think my lack of sleep is finally getting to my brain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find anything on it, do you have the website? I think my lack of sleep is finally getting to my brain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 http://www.popsugar.com/PopSugar-Must-Have-Monthly-Subscription-23634601

Described as "an exciting bag full of fun must-have products from fashion, beauty, home decor, fitness, and more. Our customized collection will include tried-and-true classics, celebrity favorites, and brands you've yet to discover."

Supposedly all full-size items, but $35 a month when it covers THAT many areas....is a bit frightening to me.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This looks interesting, but $35/month is pricey!  Let us know what you get -- I'm sure I won't be able to resist temptation once I see the actual products.....


 I will. I decided to try it for a month.. Hope it will be fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Laura


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find anything on it, do you have the website? I think my lack of sleep is finally getting to my brain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm sorry. I didn't see this until now. The OP was kind enough to give you the website link.

I think we each have to make up our minds what we are going to try or not try, stay with or drop.

You know?

Laura


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/PopSugar-Must-Have-Monthly-Subscription-23634601
> 
> ...


 Did you see the photos? Tthey say that they offer all handcrafted items..

I'd say there will be many more fashion and home decor items than fitness or beauty, judging from the painted scarves, jewelry, and what appears to be a pottery item and a rug.. I wanted something other than beauty items to try, and this might or might not fit the bill.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for giving the URL. I was not online when the question was asked.

Laura


----------



## meaganola (Jun 27, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you see "handcrafted"?  This is what I see (my bolding):
> 
> "Hand-selected" is really meaningless to me.  I'm not finding anything about specific brands or products.


 Yes. I am on strong pain meds and in a lot of pain right now. if you don't think you would like Popsugar, then skip it. I won't mention the site again, either pro or con. I'm not opposed to trying it once. It's not like a one way plane ticket to Siberia,gosh.

*The site which says they can't replace some items lost or damaged in shipment due to them being hand made is UMBA's box. I signed up at  both sites  on the same day and had them mixed up.  UMBA says their things are handcrafted. IDK, but the photos of their things are pretty.*

Popsugar is an unknown to me in terms of what they will send or how much, or anything else. I'm sorry to anyone who might have been misled.

*If you want a home accessory, hand painted scarf or handmade jewelry, its UMBA.com. The UMBA box!!*

My sincere apologies,

Laura


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 28, 2012)

> *For only* $35 a month, including free shipping, expect full-size, premium must-have products. We can't wait for you to receive your POPSUGAR Must Have bag, delivered right to your door.


 LOL ONLY!?


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 29, 2012)

If it turns out to be great, do you want to know, or not?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMonica (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it turns out to be great, do you want to know, or not?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I absolutely want to know!


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it turns out to be great, do you want to know, or not?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm interested in knowing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> any word on when it ships?


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cupcake85bomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm interested in knowing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> any word on when it ships?


 No.. but I've been charged for it. Hopefully soon, like we say about all of them,right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Generalissima (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/PopSugar-Must-Have-Monthly-Subscription-23634601
> 
> ...


 I signed up and by signed up I just mean I filled in the pop-up block with my e-mail. I haven't recieved an email or anything from them. On the site I see where you can buy individual things but nothing about the must-have box. I'm confused...any help guys? I don't get this service yet


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No.. but I've been charged for it. Hopefully soon, like we say about all of them,right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I think I'm going to try it out.. I'm subbed to everything eles, why not


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Jul 2, 2012)

I just signed up for the pop sugar must have box... I'm hoping I don't love it so that I don't end up spending $35/month hahaha 

The cool thing I noticed is that if you refer 2 friends you get 1 month free. not baddddd


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 3, 2012)

MOST sub boxes are charging for a whole month, then shipping at the end of the 2nd month. I don't like it, but I think they use the money to pay for the items they plan on shipping out eventually...

Also, I contacted a nice little company which makes handmade soaps and things, and usually offers a monthly box, and they said they didn't offer one in July because they didn't get enough NEW subscribers. Considering that their boxes are almost ALWAYS sold out when I remember to go buy one for the month ( no month to month contractual agreement), that also tells me that the projected NEW revenue is very important to the companies selling the boxes..

Of course, everyone who is subbing to Popsugar is new. Maybe they don't have enough subscribers to pull a box together yet, IDK. I've certainly not seen a box of anything on their site.

I'll wait and see, and will dispute the charge if they flake out about it all. Since the woman  puts her and her friends' names all over the website, IF they are legit. names, they've covered the transparency part pretty well.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes. I am on strong pain meds and in a lot of pain right now. if you don't think you would like Popsugar, then skip it. I won't mention the site again, either pro or con. I'm not opposed to trying it once. It's not like a one way plane ticket to Siberia,gosh.
> 
> ...


 I hope you are feeling better. Pain sucks. I look forward to seeing what you get in Popsugar and UMBA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope you are feeling better. Pain sucks. I look forward to seeing what you get in Popsugar and UMBA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks. The pain at night is almost intolerable.. Along with the immobility.,..


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Aug 7, 2012)

Im a newbie to this beauty sub world and already I just caved and signed up for Julep after hubby said no more. Im so weak but at least i got my first one for a penny. I already have BA and BB5 on the way. On the WL for MyGlam ( Im giving them one month) and Birchbox &amp; Sindulge


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 7, 2012)

BA, MyGlam and Birchbox are all good ones. Haven't tried BB5 but Sindulge closed down on everyone before. Looks like they have reopened.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Aug 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried yuzen?

http://www.yuzenbox.com


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 18, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried yuzen?

http://www.yuzenbox.com
I have been subscribing to them for 2 months.  I like it, the boxes tend to be aimed at keeping harmony with the body and environment.  Past boxes are posted on the blog so you can see exactly what people have received.  My favorite things were a large container of Himalayan salt, Lavender Essential Oil spray and a huge bar of Mrs. Meyers hand soap,   I have been very happy with both of my boxes.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have been subscribing to them for 2 months.  I like it, the boxes tend to be aimed at keeping harmony with the body and environment.  Past boxes are posted on the blog so you can see exactly what people have received.  My favorite things were a large container of Himalayan salt, Lavender Essential Oil spray and a huge bar of Mrs. Meyers hand soap,   I have been very happy with both of my boxes.


 do you think its worth the price? I feel like $26/month is so much but this does seem like an awesome sub!


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you think its worth the price? I feel like $26/month is so much but this does seem like an awesome sub!


 

I think it is worth it.  The boxes are supposed to be worth at least $60 dollars. The samples are full size or deluxe.  To see what items were in the boxes they have the brands listed at http://www.yuzenbox.com/brands/.   In my first box I got a full size Primavera scrub, a three pack of perfume spritzers from Lotus Wei, a shaker of Himalayan pink salt, a reusable personal hand towel, a tea sample and a food sample.  My second box had a large bag of chai bliss almonds (yummy), 2 or 3 samples of tea, the large bar of Mrs. Meyers soap, a Tilvee Calendula &amp; Comfrey Remedy balm and a large sample (may be full sized) Cowgirl Desert Recovery Cleanser, and a full size Coola Organic Cucumber SPF 30 Mineral Facial Sunscreen. 

I am really happy with them and plan to stick with them for the long haul.


----------



## Deenellie (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Other companies known but not added to the above list yet.
> 
> ...


----------

